# bassena plauscherl



## rob (5. Dezember 2003)

hallo freunde!!!
ich eröffne jetzt einmal einen neues tratscheckerl für uns!!!
mir ist nämlich in unserer ecke schon wieder zu wenig los
na wie gehts euch denn so?seid ihr alle schon im weihnachtsstress und am basteln für die familie?ich lass mich da meisstens erst kurz vorher anstecken.bei uns ist weihnachten wegen der grosseltern seit unserer geburt unverändert.mein vater lässt es sich bis heute nicht nehmenm den baum zu entzünden und uns mit der glocke ins wohnzimmer läuten.mein bruder spielt dann mit der gitarre
und wir singen alle fürchtbar falsch und laut weihnachtslieder.danach muss dann der kleine rob das weihnachtsevangelium lesen beobachtet von zu tränen gerührten grosseltern :m
wenigstens haben wir es geschafft nicht in die mette mitgehen zu müssen
heuer gibt es bei uns den schönen 7kg hecht im ganzen gespickt mit speck den ich vor einem monat gefangen habe.....mhhhhhh
wie sieht es denn aus mit fischen bei euch?
wollte ja  zum ersten mal mit der fliege fischen,leider hat sich das noch nicht ergeben...äsche und regenbogenforellen darf man ja noch fangen.
war schon länger nicht mehr in altenwörth,bekomm schon langsam entzugserscheinungen....nächste wochem wieder...hurrrra.
an die wiener teiche will ich derzeit nicht so wirklich...ausser zander und vielleicht hechtm fängst du nichts und diese fische auch nur an ganz kurzen beissphasen...da lob ich mir die donaufischerei.
so genug getratscht....jetzt fahr ich in die firma und sitze wieder den ganzen tag vorm rechner und programmiere...gääääähhhhhhhhhn
lg aus dem im winter ewig im nebel liegenden wien rob#h


----------



## posengucker (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rob,

Weihnachtstress gibts bei uns eher wenig und wenn dann am 24. Dezember am Abend, wenn Schwiegermutter das Essen auftischt.

Fisch gibts zu Weihnachten nicht. Habe heute wieder mal Glück gehabt und beim Spinnfischen einen 67er Hecht erwischt, der auf einem Auge blind war (sonst hätte ich ihn eh nicht erwischt
:q ). Mit Zander ist es seit dem Frühherbst ganz schlecht.

Wie ich deinem Thread entnehme, bist du auch Programmierer. Ist bei euch vor Jahresende auch soviel los wie bei uns ???
Unsere Kunden wollen alles am besten noch gestern. Was darfst du denn programmieren (SAP, Oracle)?

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (6. Dezember 2003)

beim Spinnfischen einen 67er Hecht erwischt, der auf einem Auge blind war (sonst hätte ich ihn eh nicht erwischt)
:m....brüull super pogu 
nein zum glück bin ich kein reiner programmierer.....ich kann: actionscript,js,lingo,dhtml,html und ein wenig php......
bin multimedianer...arbeite zur zeit an 3 grossen aufträgen...onlineshop,ci,geschäftsausstattungen,cd-roms und video.
am liebsten beschäftige ich mich mit motiondesign...also video,effekte und 3d...das macht spass.......
hab heute einen kater  werd einen auf gemütlich machen...
grüsse rob#h


----------



## fischerwahn (6. Dezember 2003)

die weihnachtszeit 

1) einkäufe ~ hab noch voll die action um für meine family alles aufzutreiben was sie sich so wünschen, davon habe ich bis dato ...3 von 7 dingen

2) gefeiert wird in kärnten - am besten an 2 destinations gleichzeitig - zuerst bei meinen eltern in der Sirnitz bis ~ 19-20 uhr dann das ganze Gurktal runter bis Strassburg zu den eltern meiner freundin - nach 7 jahren hab ich es immer noch nicht geschafft die pflichtkür - 'ein weihnachtsgedicht meiner wahl' auswendig zu lernen (heuer wirds was, davon bin ich fest überzeugt...)

der rest ist schnik schnak achja übers essen habt ihr auch gepostet - ich habe auch das vergnügen 2x ein weihnachtsessen innerhalb von ~3 stunden zu geniessen :q


----------



## sebastian (6. Dezember 2003)

bin überhaupt nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung. Kein Schnee  Ausserdem hab ich noch einen fetten Chemie test und einen noch in "BTE Bautechnik und Konstruktionslehre"!! wie soll da Freude aufkommen ? entzugserscheinungen hab ich auch komm höchstens einmal die WOche zum angeln  Naja zu Weihnachten bin ich dann wieder eine Woche lang sooooo frooohhh. Also ich liebe immer den Moment wenn ich aus der Schule rauskomm und ich weis es ist Wochenende oder Ferien


----------



## löti (6. Dezember 2003)

*grüsse an die ösi-boardies!*

sind ja bald 50% aller boardies aus österreich damit beschäftigt etwas zu programmieren (videorecorder ausgenommen) ... ich programmiere sps'en und auch mal anderes wenn es mir bei meiner arbeit hilft ... auch bei mir ist es jedes jahr weihnachten gleich mit dem stress ... da wollen alle möglichen firmen noch den letzten rest ihres jahres-budget's aufbrauchen ... muss vieles noch im alten jahr erledigt werden 

eigentlich hab ich meine angelgeräte schon eingewintert ... aber vielleicht wird's ja nochmal etwas ... hab heute mit gismowolf telefoniert ... der alte hardcorefischer hat mir ziemlich den mund wässerig gemacht ... vielleicht pack ich noch mal aus, und häng mich bei ihm ins schlepptau ... da kann ich noch vieles lernen!

naja ... dann noch ein schönes we aus wels!

grüsse
löti


----------



## Baitrunner (6. Dezember 2003)

Hey Jungs

Meiner einer haut unter Sun Solaris in die Tasten und das auch noch für nen deutschen Konzern ...
Wenn nichts mehr läuft, UNIX läuft 

Fishing is live, deswegen bin ich bei jeder Witterung am Wasser wenns die Zeit erlaubt. Also auch im Winter.

Mir persönlich geht als Sommerreifenfetischisten ja der Winter am Ar..  vorbei, aber meine Kids freuen sich natürlich ganz toll auf das Christkind. welches auch viele Geschenke bringen wird, das weiss ich aus erster Hand :q 

Also werd ich am 24. nur vormittags fischen gehen )

Bis dann


----------



## rob (7. Dezember 2003)

hallo leute!!!!wahh langsam bekomm ich entzugserscheinungen.war schon eine woche  nicht am wasser...schande über mich 
wollte eigentlich gestern los,aber bei dem sturm bleib sogar ich zuhause.
nächste woche nur vor dem computer aber dann fahr ich nach altenwörth....muss sein.
was echt blöd ist,das mir jetzt schon meine köderfische ausgehen.......neiiiiiiiiiiin.
jetzt muss ich wieder welche für 1,20 kaufen....neiiiiiiiiiiiiiin mvielleicht sollte ich mir auf meinem balkon ein köfiaquarium basteln...so eine 200l tonne,da bricht mir dann der balkon weg m:
ich glaub ich werde heuer auch vor dem fest ein weihnachtsfischen machen....bei mir in raasdorf am teich...wenn er offen ist,sonst fahr ich nach aw einen tag vorher und nehm dann gleich meine grosselter mit nach wien...schau ma mal...schönen sonntag noch euch allen#h


----------



## gismowolf (7. Dezember 2003)

Wir haben gerade das heutige Mittagessen genossen.
Meine Grete hat für uns einen Schopfbraten vom naturgefütterten
Schweinchen mit Semmelknödeln,Bratkartoffeln,Stöcklkraut,
Sellerie,Möhren Zwiebeln und Knoblauch gekocht.Ich kann Euch
sagen,das hat geschmeckt!Ja und einen Radi-Salat gabs auch dazu!Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhh...! !
Jetzt fahren wir an die Traun um ein bischen Bewegung zur
besseren Verdauung zu machen.Vielleicht sehe ich auch wieder einige Regenbogenforellen beim Laichen ?!
Werde dann abends berichten.


----------



## posengucker (7. Dezember 2003)

@baitrunner

Unix = isnix und konnix :q 

Habe selber über 3 Jahre auf einer Unix gearbeitet (jedoch nur in cobol programmiert).

lg
Pogu

P.s: Der Hecht wurde gestern mit Sahnesauce verspeist. Ist bei der Familie als bis jetzt bestes Fischgericht angekommen:z


----------



## gismowolf (7. Dezember 2003)

In den seichteren Fließstrecken mit mittelkörnigem Kies gibt es 
einige Laichgruben,auch konnte ich einige Regenbogner beim 
Schlagen der Laichgruben beobachten.Aber so richtig gehts noch nicht los,vielleicht aber schon nächstes Wochenende !?
Heute war ja ein wunderschöner Tag mit Temperaturen um -2
bis 0°C.


----------



## gismowolf (7. Dezember 2003)

@Pogu
Kannst mir ein bissl was über die Zubereitung sagen?
Wenn er Euch so geschmeckt hat,wirst einen Streß beim 
Fischen bekommen!!
Aber ich kann Dir sagen,es ist immer ein erhebendes Gefühl,wenn man von der Familie zum Fischen geschickt wird!


----------



## posengucker (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi gismowolf,

anbei da Reept:

Hecht in Sahnesauce


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1.5 kg küchenfertiger Hecht / Saft von 1 Zitrone / 1 mittelgroße Zwiebel / 80 g Butter / Salz und frisch gemahlener weißer Pfeffer / 2 Eigelb / 250 g saure Sahne / für die Form Butter


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht gründlich waschen, trocken tupfen und mit dem Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Zwiebel schälen und fein hacken. 2 Eßlöffel Butter erhitzen und die Zwiebel darin glasig braten. Den Backofen auf 200 ° vorheizen. Eine große feuerfeste Form mit Butter ausstreichen. Die Zwiebel in die Form geben. Den Hecht innen und außen salzen und darauf legen. Die restliche Butter klein schneiden und darüber verteilen. Den Hecht im Backofen in etwa 30 Minuten garen (Mitte, Gas Stufe 3), dabei gelegentlich mit dem entstehenden Saft bestreichen. Den Hecht aus der Form nehmen und warm stellen. Den Bratensaft durch ein Sieb streichen. Die Eigelbe mit der sauren Sahne verquirlen und unterrühren. Die Sauce salzen, pfeffern und noch einmal erhitzen, aber nicht mehr kochen lassen. Den Hecht mit der Sahnesauce übergießen und servieren.

Habe ich übrigens auch hier gefunden.



> Aber ich kann Dir sagen,es ist immer ein erhebendes Gefühl,wenn man von der Familie zum Fischen geschickt wird!



Man hat allerdings erhöhten Erklärungsbedarf, wenn es nach den Fischen ohne Hecht nach Hause kommt und die hungrigen Mäuler warten  

lg
pogu


----------



## gismowolf (8. Dezember 2003)

Da allerdings solltest Du auf Vorrat fischen und zumindest einen
Hecht immer tiefgefroren in Reserve haben!
Danke für die Rezeptur,werde ich beim nächsten Hecht im Mai
dann ausprobieren!


----------



## rob (10. Dezember 2003)

hallo freunde!!!!
na wie habt ihr es denn?
werde am wochenede nach altenwörth fahren.......schau ma mal was geht.
wenn jemand lust hat sich mit mir auf die wehr in die kälte zustellen meldet euch halt.....na was ist fischerwahn und ober8tor ....moch ma wos.
hey gismowolf hast du schon einen plan wo wir über weihnachten mal einen tag gemeinsam fischen...die traun würde mich schon interessieren,aber auch die donau wäre einen versuch wert...bin schon gespannt was du herausgefunden hast.....habe auch einige neue wiener am board entdeckt,
vielleicht verirren sie sich einmal bis hier her  
eine schönen tag noch aus dem kalten aber endlich wieder sonnigen wien


----------



## gismowolf (10. Dezember 2003)

@rob
Hab Dir diesbezüglich am 07.12.03.ein mail geschickt!
Schaut bei uns derzeit nicht so gut aus.Ab Mitte Mai kannst mit mir in die Ager oder in die Traun gehen oder ab 01.04.03 in das
 Privatwasser,wo löti in der Traun bei Gunskirchen fischt.Das haben wir am Montag vormittag angeschaut und es gefällt mir ganz gut!Ansonsten gings nur in der Antiesen,weiteres im mail! 
Gratuliere zu Deinem Artikel übers Karpfenfischen in der Angelpraxis,gefällt mir auch sehr gut!
Anbei ein Foto mit einigen abgestürzten Felsen,die jetzt in der Traun herumliegen!


----------



## gismowolf (10. Dezember 2003)

es gibt aber auch noch größere Felsen in diesem Wasser!


----------



## rob (10. Dezember 2003)

uiii das sieht gut aus,da freu ich mich aber auf den frühling.
da pack ich dann meine neue fliegenrute ein...juhuuuuuuu
dein mail hab ich natürlich schon gelesen.vielen dank dafür.
soweit ich das verstanden habe ging ich davon aus das du noch einen plan hast.
zu mir nach altenwörth fahren ist dir zu lang oder?
wie sieht die donau bei euch in oberösterreich aus?
ich hoff sehr das wenigstens die donau noch lange nicht frieren wird!am teich beginnt es schon 
bis gleich......


----------



## Oper8or (10. Dezember 2003)

rob rob rob - des wird nix mehr mit fischen heuer - ich hab schon alles weggepackt.
Gestern hab ichmir übrigends einen neuen Kescher zugelegt - bissi was größeres für die Karpfen. 
Und gleichzeitig hab ich eine zweite Black Star bestellt - lass mir heuer alles zu Weihnachten schenken smile***


----------



## gismowolf (10. Dezember 2003)

@rob
Mein Problem ist derzeit,daß ich wegen der Firma nichts planen
kann.Das geht wahrscheinlich nur kurzfristig einen oder zwei Tage vorher zu vereinbaren.Aber warten wir`s ab.
Zu Dir nach Altenwörth wäre vom Fischen her gesehen wahrscheinlich die bessere Variante,weil mir bei uns auch in der Donau derzeit keine Strecke bekannt ist,die erfolgversprechend wäre!Wie fährt man denn schneller?Über St.Pölten über Krems
und dann die Schnellstraße der Donau entlang oder A1 Abfahrt St.Christophen und bei Langenrohr über die Donau und dann aufwärts nach Altenwörth?Normalerweise konnte man bei den 
DOKW über die Donau,wie sieht`s denn da bei Euch aus?braucht man eine Sondergenehmigung oder geht`s ohne auch?
Hallo Oper8or !
Du sollst doch noch nicht alles wegpacken.In den letzten Jahren wars zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr bis+10°warm!


----------



## Oper8or (10. Dezember 2003)

+10 Grad brrr is des kalt - wenn ich mich in die sonne setz gehts ja noch - aber der wind nana des is nix für mich


----------



## gismowolf (10. Dezember 2003)

@Oper8or
Dann mußt halt eine Freundin oder ein Pelzerl zum Kuscheln mitnehmen!


----------



## Oper8or (10. Dezember 2003)

oder der freundin ihr P... - pfui was bin ich heut grausslich


----------



## rob (10. Dezember 2003)

@Oper8or: alsooo bitte #d #d wenn das die ferkelverhandung hört...zzzzz:m #h 

du gismowolf,das mach ma....ruf mich einfach 2 tage vorher an,dann treff ma uns in aw.
leider kannst du nicht über das kraftwerk fahren...nur zufuss.wenn du über die a1 kommst müsstest du bei tulln über die brücke fahren.
die kremser schnellstrasse ist die beste lösung.einfach altenwörth abfahren,dann noch 2 km.du kommst ja von der anderen richtung(krems)
da ist die abfahrt nach der abfahrt sachsendorf,kollersdorf.....
#h #h


----------



## gismowolf (10. Dezember 2003)

@rob
ok,warten wir`s ab,vielleicht wirds was.
Was hast u denn für eine neue Fliegenrute?Ich nehme an,daß Dich ein Freund beim Kauf beraten hat!?Sag mir bitte mal die Länge und die zu werfende Schnurklasse!


----------



## fischerwahn (10. Dezember 2003)

hey rob,

leider ist an dem weekend arbeiten angesagt *grmbl - die kälte wär zwar kein problem aber wenn ich die fein verstauten angelsachen heuer nochmal angreife werde ich gelüncht, oder zumindest gevierteilt, se* gibts dann auch keinen mehr für eine gewisse zeit, aber so ein punsch am weekend wär doch was feinens ~ sozusagen eine nachbesprechung des vergangen angeljahres...


----------



## Oper8or (11. Dezember 2003)

hoffentlich wirds bald Frühling!!! bibber bibber - wa rheut schon um 7 ausser Haus. Brrrr - des einzig gute am Winter is das Snowboarden und ein Jagatee


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2003)

@ fischerwahn,Oper8or :WAAAAAARMDUSCHEEEEEER:q :m 
@gismowolf:du die rute hab ich noch nicht.wollte mit meinem freund der super fliegenfischer ist einkaufen gehen.vielleicht jetzt um weihnachten......hätten wir es geschafft fischen zugehen hätte er mir eine rute von seinen geborgt.
da gibt es so ruten rollen,flugschnur kombi.....möglich das da was ordentliches dabei ist.will so ein allroundding....grüsse
#h #h


----------



## gismowolf (11. Dezember 2003)

@rob
Ich nehme mal an,daß Dein Freund passionierter Fliegenfischer ist.
Da hat er sicher mehrere Fliegenruten,die Du vorerst einmal 
"ausprobieren "solltest,damit Du spürst,was Dir am Besten taugt!
Und das "A L L E R W I C H T I G S T E " : mach bitte keine Wurfübungen in einer Wiese.Der beste Übungsplatz wäre im Fischwasser  eine Schotterbank,wo Du einmal weit und breit keine Hindernisse 
zum Hängenbleiben hast!Die ersten Versuchswürfe solltest Du
überhaupt "O H N E "Fliege machen und in weiterer Folge bei einer alten Naßfliege den Haken abzwicken,damit Du kein Ohrgehänge kriegst.Ich selbst habe anfangs öfter einen sogenannten steirischen Rundwurf fabriziert.(Wenn man beim 
Rückzug der Schnur im Wege steht,passiert`s daß man von dieser dann eingewickelt wird!)
Na ja,ich würde Dir halt empfehlen,verschiedene Ruten in verschiedenen Längen und mit verschiedenen AFTMA Schnurklassen auszuprobieren und erst dann eine Entscheidung bezüglich Kauf fällen.Ganz wichtig !!Die Rute mit Rolle und Schnur
vorher "U N B E D I N G T " ausprobieren und erst dann kaufen!
Eine Fliegenrute kauft man nicht im Supermarkt!Ein guter Verkäufer wird Dich auch zu Probewürfen einladen!
Wie ist das Gewässer beschaffen,in dem Du fischen willst? 
Beide Ufer bewachsen mit Sträuchern?Viele Biegungen? 
Durchschnittliche Breite und Tiefe sowie Fließgeschwindigkeit?
Erzähl ein bischen!


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2003)

hallo wolfgang!!!
das werd ich mir zuherzen nehmen.mein freund der willy meint eine 5er rute wäre am anfang nicht schlecht.fischen werde ich in folgenden revieren :    www.spofi.at  du musst unter reviere schauen.ich werde mir für nächstes jahr die generallizenz zulegen.unter anderem kann ich im ötscherbach und in der warmen fischa fischen :k ein traum.........zum lernen gibt es einige revierstrecken wo du links und rechts wiese hast.....schau es dir mal an und sag mir was du meinst. #h 

p.s.auf dem bild ist der willy mit einer 55cm bachforelle aus der warmen fischa....


----------



## gismowolf (11. Dezember 2003)

@rob
Gratuliere zu diesen Gewässern!Da hast Du ja eine tolle Fischereisaison 2004 vor Dir!
Bei diesen Bachforellen(über 55cm)mußt Du öfter mit dem Streamer fischen.Da wurde ich Dir eher eine Aftma 5-6 empfehlen,
aber probiers aus,Du hast ja die Möglichkeit dazu.Frag einmal Deinen Freund Willy,ob er da mit Rollwurf und geflochtenen Vorfächern mit Bleiseele und Streamer auf die großen Truttas fischt.Auf dem Foto glaube ich Fliegenfett zu erkennen,da wird er eher trocken fischen?!


----------



## gismowolf (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo an alle !
Habe heute wieder einmal zum letzten Abdruck ,eine Stunde vor 
Dienstschluß einen Terminjob fertiggebracht und am Nachmittag
gab`s dann noch angenehmen Streß,denn mein Spezi,der Otto
hat angerufen und gesagt : moagn wiad gsöcht,wüsd a oa einitoa
Naja,dann hab ich halt zwischen drei und halb vier gschwind 
dreissig Forellen gefangen,aber nicht mit der Angel,sondern mit dem Kescher,ausgenommen und eingesurt.Und morgen ab halb  
zehn vormittag wird dann mit ca.75-80° drei bis dreieinhalb Stunden geräuchert.


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2003)

ahhh das ist aber ein nettes foto mit dem regen und so ist das dein teich?züchtest du fische,das will ich auch einmal machen....irgendwann!!!
mir läuft das wasser im und zusammen wenn ich daran denke wie ihr morgen die frischen forellen aus der söch holt.....mhhhhhhhhahhhhhh
schönen abend wünsch ich noch..
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (12. Dezember 2003)

*Räuchern*

Der Teich gehört dem Otto und ich hab zwei von den kleineren
Becken gepachtet und hab da Bach-.Regenbogenforellen,Saiblinge
und in der alten Waschmaschinentrommel immer quicklebendige Köderfische drin.


----------



## rob (13. Dezember 2003)

du der willy fischt trocken,mit nympfe und streamer.er sagt je nach gegebenheit und salmoniedenart.lg rob


----------



## sebastian (13. Dezember 2003)

Da will ich mal fischen kommen  ich wette ich erwisch ein paar Forellen  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (14. Dezember 2003)

super wetterm heute in wien....will ja schon was weiss ich wie lange fischen gehen und immer wenn es soweit ist und ich zeit hab kommt ein sturm :r
bis zu 100 km/h schnell...angeblich..werde wohl noch warten und schaun ob es noch besser wird.vielleicht kann ich wenigstens für 2 stunden ans wasser...winterkarpfen wirds dann halt keiner...aber vielleicht ein zander......


----------



## KampfKater (14. Dezember 2003)

hallo rob

dir gehts anscheinend wie mir. gestern um 10 hats noch total super ausgeschaut. ich die sachen zusammen gepackt, rein ins auto, um 11 hatte ich zwei ruten ausgelegt und um 12 beganns zu schütten....suuuper. aber ich war wenigstens mal wieder beim wasser.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. Dezember 2003)

@Und kk-robert,wie ist`s weitergegangen?Kein Zupferl?
Ich war ja mit Fische räuchern beschäftigt,geschmeckt haben sie prima.Und heute hab ich den ersten Fliegenbindetag gehabt,
unter anderem die neue Shrimpfliegenkollektion für Norge aus Christbaumschmuck gebunden.Ich hoffe,daß die noch fängiger sind wie die bisherigen!Und morgen früh gehts um 04 18 wieder aus den Federn.Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## löti (14. Dezember 2003)

*hallo leute!*

heute hab ich mich mit dem huchenalex getroffen ... mir das huchenfischen mal aus der nähe ansehen (nur passiv) ... anfänglich hat es ja noch ganz gut ausgesehen, aber dann war das wetter ein graus ... wollte ein paar schöne fotos fürs board machen ... ist aber leider nix geworden ... und ich hatte leider nur bis 14:00 zeit

war aber trotzdem total interessant! und der alex ist schwer in ordnung ... hat mir viel über die materie erzählt und den präparierten schädel seines schwersten "ubootes" gezeigt ... ich hoffe, das ich ihm nicht zuviel "klotz am bein" war - denn er ist ein richtig hartgesottener - und hat des wetter wegens etwas auf mich rücksicht genommen ... vielleicht wird es nochmal etwas zwischen weihnachten und neujahr ... dann werde ich fotos liefern

jedenfalls wurde ich wieder darin bestärkt, das wir nächtes jahr ein österreichisches boarder treffen mit gemeinsamen fischen machen sollten ... einfoch a gmiatliches treffen mit gmiatliche leit!!

grüsse löti


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi löti

Ja der Alex ist schon ein feiner Kerl.#6
Ich wollte eigendlich auch schon lange mal bei einer seiner Huchengänge zugegen sein.Hat bisher aber noch nicht geklappt.
Seine Huchenzöpfe sind allererste Sahne.
Ich denke zum Ösitreffen werd ich mich mal als Ausländer einfinden.


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

hey dorsch1!!!!
nichts anderes erwarten wir von dir :m :z 
im frühjahr sehen wir uns alle,das wird eine hetz!!!!
termin werden wir uns bald einmal überlegen.mhhhhh muss jetzt auch alex endlich einmal anrufen.
lg rob


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

griaß eich 


@gismowolf
hast recht, kein zupferl, ist aber kein wunder, denn bei dem niedrigen wasserstand hab ich selten was gefangen. ausserdem merkt man erst jetzt wieviel schlamm sich beim großen hochwasser im altarm abegelagert hat.
weil du gerade vom räuchern geschrieben hast. ich hab vor kurzem erstmals hecht geräuchert, fast natur, nur in salz und wasser eingelegt. war aber nicht gerade das was ich mir vorgestellt hab. war zwar nicht trocken, aber ich finde das hechtfleisch zu fest. nicht so zart wie bei forellen. wie siehst du die sache?

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (15. Dezember 2003)

*Hecht räuchern*

Servus kk- Robert!
Hecht hab ich noch nie geräuchert.Wenn ich einen fang und der hat unter 2kg,Dann wird er paniert und in Butter- und Ölmischung
gebacken.(Butter wegen gutem Geschmack und Öl für höhere Temperatur)!!Ist er größer,wie der auf dem angehängtem Foto mit genau 4kg(gebissen auf einen meiner Koppenstreamer in der Ager),dann wird zuerst gemessen,ob er irgendwie noch ins Backrohr paßt(diagonal vielleicht),wenn nicht,wird er halbiert,gut 
gewürzt mit Salz,Pfeffer und Knoblauch,dann in grob gemahlenem Dinkelmehl gewälzt und beidseitig scharf angebraten so daß er richtig braun wird.Der Fisch wird dann zur Seite gestellt und in
einer großen Edelstahlbackpfanne im Rohr werden dann je nach Größe geviertelte und halbierte Steinpilze und andere Waldpilze aus dem Hausruck mit Zwiebeln angeröstet und gedünstet.Dazu
kommen noch vorgekochte halbierte Kartoffeln.Der Hecht wird dann in die Pfanne gelegt,mit Rahm übergossen und dann wird das Ganze im Rohr mit höherer Temperatur überbacken.
Wenns fertig ist,kommt die ganze Pfanne auf den Tisch,damit man sich laufend genug heiße Pilze und Kartoffeln als Nachschlag nehmen kann!Das Hechtfleisch ist das festeste Fischfleisch,das mir bekannt ist.Vielleicht ist es deshalb geräuchert nicht so,wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast!?Fischerwahn hat vor kurzer Zeit auch
einen Hecht gebraten und mit pikanter Sahnesauce serviert.
Beim nächsten Hecht versuchs doch mal auf andere Art.
Ich glaub,wir sollten in der jetzt doch etwas flauen Beißzeit einige Fischfotos hier zeigen damit wir nicht vergessen,wie die Fische aussehen! Ich fang dann schon mal an....schönen Abend noch ......


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

hallo gismowolf


mir läuft schon wieder das wasser im mund zusammen. liest sich alles ziemlich lecker. bisher war mir eigentlich hecht paniert immer am liebsten, werd jetzt aber mal dein rezept beim nächsten(der hoffentlich auch wieder so wird wie der auf dem bild das ich angehängt hab) probieren.

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

na petri heil gismowolf!!!!!der sieht ja gut aus)
sag hast du ein feines rezept für unseren weihnachtshecht!?
leider haben wir keine pilze und wollten ihn mit speck spicken....was meinst du....das ding wiegt immerhin 7 kg.......


----------



## gismowolf (15. Dezember 2003)

*Steinpilze*

So schauen die Steinpilze dazu aus!Sind aber nicht in unserem Garten so gewachsen,sondern nur hingestellt!


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

uuups....warum kommt da kein bild??????

HEEEEEELP.....ich kann kein bild anhängen.
jetzt gibts 2 möglichkeiten.......bin zuuu dumm oder irgenwas funzt nicht richtig.

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

mmmmmhhhhhh lecker:k !!!!bei frischen pilzen werd ich schwach!!!
.....und ich hab heut nur brot und pizzaröllchen im haus:c :q


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

@gismowolf

glückspilz mit deine stoapilz. mhhhhh de schaun echt guat aus.
du kennst sicha den hausruchwoid in und auswendig.

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

robert geh auf antworten und dann auf brows oder durchsuchen...damit kannst du ein bild von deinem computer hochladen.
das bildm muss aber gewissen formaten(jpg,gif,png,pict) und grösse entsprechen(auflösung und datengrösse)..#h


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

hallo rob

gut gebrüllt löwe, aber so weit war ich auch schon 
bild is jpg und 36kb groß....müßte also eigentlich funzen.
also noch ein test.................


----------



## gismowolf (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Robert !
Das Bilderreinstellen kann ich ja mittlerweile,aber mit Internet-
adressen Reinkopieren hats mich immer noch.Ich muß sie immer
auf ein Blatt Papier schreiben und dann hier hineinschreiben-das ist manchmal ein bißchen viel,so wie jetzt.Daher rob - klick mal
orf.at an,gehe beim rechten Schlagzeilenbild oberhalb auf suche und draufgeklickt = google Österreich,gib "gespickter Hecht" ein
und Du hast eine Riesenauswahl an Rezepten !Ich kann Dir aber leider keins empfehlen,weil ich noch keinen Hecht gespickt ausprobiert habe!!

@kk-Robert!
Wunderschöner Hecht !Petri Heil!Mach nur weiter so !Den hätt
ma dritteln miaßn,das a in`d Pfaunn einiguanga wa!


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

na bitte funzt!!!
super hecht....:m
so jetzt stell ich auch noch einmal einen rein#h


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

danke für die tips gismo.

spicken hab ich mal mit einer barbe probiert.
hab sie geschröpft, gespickt, gesalzen, mit oregano, thymian gewürzt. zwei große kartoffel geschält und unten flach abgeschnitten. die barbe mit den kartoffel im bauch in die bratlrein gestellt. den freien platz in der pfanne mit geviertelten kartoffel aufgefüllt. 2 knoblauchzehen dazu, olivenöl über fisch und kartoffel gießen und im backrohr braten bis alles schön braun und knusprig ist. den fisch und die kartoffel dabei öfter übergießen. dazu grüner salat und ein gepflegtes bierchen.
trotz der gräten wars für mich ein festessen.

gruß
robert


----------



## KampfKater (15. Dezember 2003)

petri heil @rob

ist schon ein gutes feeling so einen schönen hecht gefangen zu haben. 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (15. Dezember 2003)

rob - Robert!
Super Hecht,der hat ja eine ganz besondere Zeichnung auf den Flossen!
kk-Robert!
Barben haben ein wunderbares Fleisch-zart,leicht mit Fett durchzogen und daher sehr geschmackvoll!Wenn ich in der Traun oder in der Ager am Rand der starken Strömung mit den Watstiefeln bis zum halben Oberschenkel stehe und mit Steinhäuseln(Köcherfliegenlarven)eine nach der anderen auf Rutenlänge fange,kann`s schon sein,daß ich wieder 4-5 mitnehme zum selchen.Sowas kann ich Dir trotz der Gräten nur empfehlen!


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

ja so eine barbe schmeckt eigentlich ganz gut.....die vielen gräten nerven halt.
war vor 2 wochen im marchfelderhof essen und da hat ein familienmitglied eine donau barbe in senfsafterl gegessen.die war echt ein traum!!!!die haben die barbe filetiert und dann mit einem sehr scharfen messer die filets fein eingeschnitten.
das funzt wirklich gut hätt ich nicht gedacht.werde wohl auch mal wieder eine barbe entnehmen......dein rezept hört sich super an....

danke gismowolf für deine tips.....werde mal was suchen.bin gespannt wie wir den hecht teilen damit er irgendwie ins rohr passt.ich war einmal in einem alten holzhaus in dem maxi böhm seinerzeit die österreichische film und theatergesellschaft zu erholung versammelt hat.die hatten dort eine riesige küche mit grossem holzofen.dort hättes du einen 1,5meter fisch im ganzen braten können....das wäre was.
will mir übrigens den kiefer des hechtes auheben.was muss ich machen?...kochen bis das fleisch weg ist und dann einfach trocknen?
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (16. Dezember 2003)

Robert E.!
Wenn Du im Wald einen Ameisenhaufen weißt,kannst Du den Hechtkopf im Ganzen auf ein Brett legen,mußt jedoch ein sogenanntes Hasenstallgitter herumgeben,daß ihn der Fuchs nicht holen kann. Das geht aber erst wieder ab April.Die Ameisen nagen alles ab,jedoch an den Knochenverbindungen verklebt
und vertrocknet das Gewebe,sodaß der Kopf im Ganzen bestehen bleibt.An den Knochenverbindungsstellen gibst Du dann jeweils ein Tröpfchen Superkleber drauf und dann wird das Ganze mit
Klarlack 2-3 mal lackiert und hält dann ewig!Vielleicht ist in der Nähe Deiner Großeltern so ein Ameisenhaufen?!Wenn Du ihn auskochst,zerfällt der Kopf in die einzelnen Knochenteile.Fürs
Kiefer würde das auch reichen.Wenn Jäger eine Bocktrophäe
machen,haben sie zum Auskochen ein eigenes Gefäß dazu und wenn die Schädeldecke nicht weiß genug ist,legen sie diese dann noch in Wasserstoffsuperoxyd.


----------



## rob (16. Dezember 2003)

vielen dank wolfgang!!!!werde mal im frühling einen ameisenhaufen besuchen...ich kenn einige im auwald


----------



## posengucker (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Hechtköche,

ich hab mal einen Hecht im Ganzen und Filets mit Speck gespickt und es hat sehr gemundet.

Mit Zitrone säuern, etwas salzen und Speck drumherum und ab ins Backrohr.

Aber noch besser ist der Hecht im Ganzen mit der Sahnesauce:

Hecht in Sahnesauce


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1.5 kg küchenfertiger Hecht / Saft von 1 Zitrone / 1 mittelgroße Zwiebel / 80 g Butter / Salz und frisch gemahlener weißer Pfeffer / 2 Eigelb / 250 g saure Sahne / für die Form Butter


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht gründlich waschen, trocken tupfen und mit dem Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Zwiebel schälen und fein hacken. 2 Eßlöffel Butter erhitzen und die Zwiebel darin glasig braten. Den Backofen auf 200 ° vorheizen. Eine große feuerfeste Form mit Butter ausstreichen. Die Zwiebel in die Form geben. Den Hecht innen und außen salzen und darauf legen. Die restliche Butter klein schneiden und darüber verteilen. Den Hecht im Backofen in etwa 30 Minuten garen (Mitte, Gas Stufe 3), dabei gelegentlich mit dem entstehenden Saft bestreichen. Den Hecht aus der Form nehmen und warm stellen. Den Bratensaft durch ein Sieb streichen. Die Eigelbe mit der sauren Sahne verquirlen und unterrühren. Die Sauce salzen, pfeffern und noch einmal erhitzen, aber nicht mehr kochen lassen. Den Hecht mit der Sahnesauce übergießen und servieren.



lg Pogu


----------



## rob (16. Dezember 2003)

danke pogu!!!
du würdest also den sahnehecht vorziehen....mhhhhhh soll ich das wagen zu weihnachten...sahnehecht.....warum nicht.saftig und knusrig soll er werden.....was hältst du von der kombi speck und sahne...
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rob,

Speck und Sahne.... wäre sicher einen Versuch wert. 

Der Sahnehecht war wirklich pipifein.  
Ich habe allerdings den ganzen Saft, etwas weniger Rahm als im Rezept und die 2 Eidotter mit dem Stabmixer zerkleinert. 

Mit dem Hecht stellst des Christkindl sicher in Schatten.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (16. Dezember 2003)

da werd ich einen versuch wagen und euch nach dem heiligen abend berichten wie es geschneckt hat.....vielleicht mach ich auch ein foto.....hab jetzt hunger


----------



## gismowolf (16. Dezember 2003)

@rob
Gutes Gelingen wünsch ich Dir!Und mach das Foto vor dem Anbeißen!!


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab da noch ein Foto aus jüngeren Jahren gefunden mit einem
etwas magerem Hecht aus dem Zellersee.Länge 96cm,Gewicht
nur 6,5kg.Man beachte die Raubfischkette,die jedoch schon vor langer Zeit entsorgt wurde.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt auch noch einige Bilder zum ansehen!


----------



## KampfKater (22. Dezember 2003)

hallo

auch ein bild aus jüngeren tagen....war mein erster zander.


so, an dieser stelle sollte jetzt das bild sein...jpg....29 kb groß,
ich schnalls nicht was ich falsch mach


gruß
robert


----------



## KampfKater (22. Dezember 2003)

2 ter versuch.............


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2003)

da muss ich einmal bei meiner grossmutter schauen nach meinen kinderrob fischfotos.nach weihnachtenich hab mir heute eine digitalcamera gekauft die stossfest und bis 1,5m meter wasserdicht ist ...schiesst fotos und macht auch kurze filmchen))))))))))jetzt kann ich sofort meine fische und impressionen ins netz stellen....endlich...freu...
lg rob


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2003)

ui petri heil....das ist aber ein schöner erster zander.....ich hab bis jetzt nur kleinere gefangen...aber nächstes jahr wirds klappen


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

@kk - Robert - Danke für`s tolle Foto!!
Na Servas !Da wirst aber eine große Freude gehabt haben!
Ein wunderschöner Fisch und eine tolle Erinnerung!Ich hab leider 
vom Fischen über Jahrzehnte keine Fotos,weil ich meist als 
Einzelgänger herumpirschte und den Fotoapparat beim Fischen auch noch mitschleppen,auf das konnte ich leicht verzichten!!
Aber man findet so oft ganz,ganz tolle Motive und da sollte eine 
Kamera schon mitsein!Unlängst hab ich in einer Au wieder so eine Entdeckung gemacht.Ich glaubte zu träumen,als ich mitten zwischen gefällten Bäumen stand!!Und wer hatte diese Bäume gefällt?????????......BIBER  waren das .......!!!!!
Mir wird es hoffentlich gelingen,dorthin einmal die Kamera mitzunehmen,damit Ihr alle daran teilhaben könnt.Aber verlangt ja nicht von mir,daß ich Euch sage,wo das ist!Denn die Biber sollen dort Ihre Ruhe haben!
Hat denn sonst niemand mehr schöne Fischfangfotos ??
Her damit,tut nicht so zaghaft!!!


----------



## rob (23. Dezember 2003)

ok eines mit wahnsinnigem blick.....selbstauslöser und mitten in der nacht wie immer

hab jetzt eine wasserdichte digitalkamera....ab jetzt gibt es fotos wann auch immer ich was seh oder gescheites fang..


----------



## KampfKater (23. Dezember 2003)

hallo


wow @ rob, so einer fehlt noch in meiner sammlung, mein größter waller war stolze 60 cm. 


@gismo
war total stolz auf diesen zander, hab ihn noch dazu auf einen selbst geschnitzten wobbler gefangen. fotoapparat hatte ich auch nie zum fischen mit, hab die bilder dann zu hause geschossen, darum die blöden hintergründe.

so leute, jetzt werd ich mich aber bis nach weihnachten aus dem board vertschüssen. weihnachten gehört der familie und darum wird der pc mal eine weile ausgeschaltet.
nachdem ja auch schon etwas schnee liegt, kommt sogar noch weihnachtsstimmung auf.

Ich wünsch Euch und Euren Familien ein ruhiges, besinnliches und schönes Weihnachtsfest! 


Gruß
robert


----------



## rob (26. Dezember 2003)

so freunde ich hoff ihr habt weihnachten gut überstanden und nicht zu dicke bäuche
wie versprochen lieber gismowolf hier die fotos von meinem weihnachtshecht.
sorry pogu haben ihn ohnem sahne gemacht.
nach dem würzen haben wir den fisch mit eigenem speck von meiner oma umwickelt, ihn in weissweinsafterl und butter im rohr bei 180 grad gaaaaaaanz langsam gegarrt und immer wieder übergossen.
der war echt super!!!!ein festes saftiges fleisch ohne kleinen gräten!!!ab einer gewissen grösse ist hecht ein wahnsinns speisefisch!!!eines der feinsten weihnachtsessen:k :m #h


----------



## rob (26. Dezember 2003)

:s


----------



## sebastian (26. Dezember 2003)

Also meinen letzten Hecht ham wir in so einer Ur guten ROten Souce gegessen ^^. Ich frag mal meine Mama wie die heisst. Auf jeden Fall wars sooooo gut !


----------



## gismowolf (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi rob!
Gratulation!Sieht ganz toll aus,animiert so richtig zum mitspeisen!
Hab mir schon lange vorgenommen,solche Fotos zu machen,wenn 
ein besonderes Essen auf den Tisch kommt.Mir selbst ist das noch nie gelungen,aber vielleicht klappt`s einmal mit einer Digikam.Danke für die Superbilder!!


----------



## rob (26. Dezember 2003)

sebastian s wird wohl eine rotweinsouce gewesen sein?!
wolfgang du hättest dir eine digicam zu weihnachten schenken lassen sollen
dein muschelschnitzel hört sich aber verdammt gut an....auf was du immer für ideen kommst :m
hab gelesen du gehst morgen fischen....wos mochst,wos wirds?
leider bin ich seit freitag ein wenig krank und mein auto ist leicht kaputt
rob auch fischen will:r!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wie sieht es nächste woche aus....es soll warm werden,da könnten wir einen versuch in altenwörth starten.ich zeig dir erstmal das ganze revier(seeeehr gross) und dann stell ma uns auf ein nettes platzerl.....was meinst ?#h


----------



## gismowolf (26. Dezember 2003)

@rob !
da muß es aber noch ein bissl wärmer werden,so daß die Tröpflein
vom Dachrand fallen!Momentan mach ich Hängerschutzfedern
auf 8,0 und 10,0-er Haken für Norge 2004 in Hamn! Wenn Du 
solche Haken zum Fischen in versunkenen Bäumen willst,dann sag mir welche Hakengröße!Langschenkelige Streamerhaken
hab ich in Größe 1,0 und 2,0 auch da und Größe 1 in verstärkter
Ausführung in Normallänge auch.
Schau,daß Du Dich von Deiner Mutter gesund pflegen läßt(das hilft immer am Besten)und dann hoffen wir,daß es bald eine Spur
wärmer wird.Das mit der Donau bei Dir in Altenwörth wäre ja super!Die Fischerkarte für NÖ hab ich,aber das letzte Jahrespickerl ist schon aus dem Jahre Schnee!Gibt`s bei Deiner
Ausgabestelle auch Gastkarten?Nach dem neuesten Gesetzesauszug müßte ja auch die derzeit gültige Fischerkarte 
für OÖ gültig sein!?
Bis bald,ich muß zum Essen!


----------



## rob (26. Dezember 2003)

hey gismowolf!!!denke das du mit der oö karte keine probleme haben wirst.gesund bin ich auch bald...aber alleine geschaft..muttern ist weiter weg
sie haben ja föhn für nächste woche angekündigt.warten wir es in ruhe ab,bei uns ist es auch nicht soo kalt wie bei euch.
wenn du mir haken für zander und vielleicht grössere für hecht basteln könntest würd ich mich freuen.musst mir halt sagen was an material anfällt!meine köfis sind meisstens nicht grösser als meine hand und bei zander hab ich lauben oder kleine rotaugen am haken.
ich wünsch dir guten apetit und viel spass mit deiner familie#h


----------



## sebastian (26. Dezember 2003)

Nein es war keine Rotweinsouce ! Es war so mit Tomaten und Rahm aber es hat einfach nur sooo gut geschmeckt


----------



## rob (26. Dezember 2003)

ahhhh na dann lass mal rüberwachsen das rezept:m


----------



## KampfKater (27. Dezember 2003)

@gismo

hallo,

zu deiner biberentdeckung, ich war gestern nachmittag entlang vom innbach spazieren und hab da auch einen baum mit, meiner meinung nach biberspuren, gefunden. ich werd das mal ein wenig beobachten und eventuell mal ein foto davon rein stellen.


gruß
robert


----------



## löti (27. Dezember 2003)

hi @all:

ich kenne auch einen see (gleich bei den feldkirchner badeseen) wo heuer auch schon biber gesichtet worden sind (angeblich). ich war am 24.12. am vormittag da und da sind 2 kleine bäume quer über den weg gelegen. sahen auch so aus, als seien sie einem biber zum opfer gefallen. ich find es toll, wenn sich diese pelzknäuel bei uns wieder vermehren würden. :m


----------



## gismowolf (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Robert und Wolfgang!
Ist doch schön,wenn die Biber hin und wieder ein Stück in einer Au finden,wo sie ungestört bleiben können!
@Wolfgang
Wie`s aussieht,kommt der Föhn nicht!Hast Du eine Digi,mit der Du dann die Fotos anschließend in den pc laden kannst?Da könnten wir ja ein bißchen am Wasser pirschen und vielleicht läuft uns ein Fischotter über den Weg,den Du dann fotografieren kannst! Spuren von diesen lustigen Gesellen hab ich schon einige gesehen!


----------



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

@gismo:

sorry bin ein bisserl spät

ich hab eine digi ... hat aber leider nur 3-fach zoom ... da müssen wir schon sehr nah ran an die tiere.

leider muss ich morgen und übermorgen wieder arbeiten ... aber am 31., 2., 3. oder 4. könnten wir mal auf pirsch gehn ...  wenns ein paar schöne fotos bringt


----------



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

kann leider heute meine pm's nicht ordentlich abfragen ... da wär noch eine nachricht drin ... aber ich kriegs nicht auf


----------



## gismowolf (28. Dezember 2003)

@löti!
Es war heute zwar föhnig,aber einige hundert Meter oberhalb von uns.Hier am Hausruck war bis 14:00 Nebel bei - 5°,dann hat kurz die Sonne durchgeblinzelt und jetzt ist`s dick bewölkt
bei -6°!Angeblich soll`s morgen kurz regnen und dann schneien.
Da wird`s dann doch hoffentlich etwas wärmer!
Und sollte es brandheiß werden,ruf ich Dich einfach am Handy an,ok!


----------



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

@gismo: wär fabelhaft! meld dich einfach bei mir am handy


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2004)

servas freunde!
habs endlich wieder einmal nach altenwörth geschafft.bin den ganzen tag bei 1° bis 21:00 in der kälte gesessen.hab mit einer rute auf raubfisch gefischt und die zweite mit wurm beködert auf alles was so beisst.habe extra sehr fein gefischt aber die ganzen 12 stunden am wasser nur eine koppe gefangen und ein paar zupfer auf wurm die ins leere gingen.
naja wenigstens wieder an der donau und an einem schönen tag in der guten luft gewesen.einige fischerkollegen waren nur so am wasser und mit denen hab ich dann getratscht.....alle haben nur über die schlechten fänge gejammert wie immer..alle jammern....hab auch einige fotos vom rodpod und umgebung gemacht.die fotos wurden an der wehr geschossen.das eine  geht hinunter in die donau,eines quer zur wehr und das andere hinauf richtung kamp.
grüss euch#h


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2004)

die donau


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2004)

altarm in den der kamp mündet.von diesem wurde ganz schön viel holz vom schmelzhochwasser zu uns gespühlt...jede menge treibgut..einen baum hab ich auch verhaften können:m
das wasser ist mittlerweile wieder gut zurück gegangen aber noch ordentlich trübe.#h
p.s. das nächste mal werde ich in den mühlbach blinkern gehen und fotos machen....seeehr schön,ist wie im urwald.möchte das ganze revier fotografieren auch vom boot mit kraftwerk usw.....stell ich dann hier rein.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2004)

*Winterbilder*

Servus rob !
Wunderschöne Fotos hast Du da hergezeigt.Da hast natürlich 
auch große Wasserflächen!Darfst Du auch am rechten Donauufer
bei der Traisenmündung fischen?An welchem Ufer befindet sich die Turbine(Wasserdurchlaß beim Kraftwerk)?Normalerweise ist das immer in Fließrichtung gesehen ganz rechts und ganz links ist meist die Schiffschleuse.Der Sporn zwischen Donau und Kamp
wird für Dich wahrscheinlich der fängigste Zanderplatz sein,oder?
Beiderseits des Turbinendurchflusses bilden sich normalerweise Kehrwasser!Da drinnen stehen meiner Erfahrung nach die meisten Zander und warten auf die,durch die Turbine betäubten oder gar zerstückelten Beutefische!!!!!!!Und meist treiben sich dort auch mehrere Waller herum.Aber leider darf man mit dem Boot in diesen Kraftwerksbereich nicht hineinfahren!!!!Ich stell Dir hier ein Foto vom Zanderfischen unterhalb des Kraftwerkes 
Kisköre (das ist das Kraftwerk des Theißstausees in Ungarn)herein.Soweit durfte man zum Kraftwerk hinfahren.Nachdem
wir gesehen haben,wie und was die Anglerkollegen im Boot neben dem Kraftwerk gefangen haben,mußten wir einige ernste Worte mit dem Schleusenwärter und dem anwesenden Techniker sprechen,damit wir in den nächsten Tagen auch dort fischen konnten.Als fängigster Platz stellte sich dann das Kehrwasser 
neben dem Turbinendurchfluß heraus.115 Zander in drei Tagen
sprechen für sich.Allerdings keiner über 2kg,aber auch keiner unter 50cm.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2004)

*Winterbilder*

Jahreszeitlich paßt das obige Foto ja nicht hierher,aber es paßt zum Kraftwerk.Nachfolgend ein Spätherbstfoto mit dem Mündungsspitz zwischen Ager und Traun(links die Traun).
Beide Flüsse wurden hier ca.4-5m aufgestaut.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2004)

*Traun,Badeinsel im Winter*

Von der Traun hab ich auch noch eines mit der Paura-Wallfahrtskirche im Hintergrund.Leider sind diese ehemaligen 
Super-Fließstrecken durch das errichtete Traunkraftwerk Lambach
jetzt im Rückstaubereich mit ganz träger Strömung und sind daher für die Sportfischerei nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei!
Schade darum!Am Agerspitz hab ich vor 15 Jahren mit Nymphe oder Streamer in drei Stunden bis zu 35-40 Forellen und Äschen gefangen.Das wäre eine Stelle für Dich zum Üben mit der Fliegenrute gewesen!!Na ja,von diesen Zeiten kann ich nur mehr
träumen!!!!
Servus !


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2004)

servus wolfgang!
habe eine luftaufnahme von altenwörth gefunden.ich kann unterhalb des kraftwerks bis weit unters foto auf der altenwörtherseite fischen,dann den ganzen altarm den du siehst(kamp fliesst oben rein,da gibt es ein tiefes loch mit welsen)
und im mühlbach.die wehr ist die trennung zwischen dem braunen und hellen kamp wasser.auf dieser steh ich sehr oft und fisch in die donau runter gleich neben dem grossen wehrauslauf.die reviergrenze liegt genau in der mitte der donau.d.h.mit dem boot komm ich beim kraftwerk gerade in die super gefährliche zone wo mindestens alle 20 minuten ein grosser schleppverband fährt.aber weiter unten komm ich relativ sicher in die mitte da alle schiffe am anderen ufer entlang fahren.nachtfischen ist nur auf der aw seite und der wehr erlaubt...leider nicht am sporn.
die insel die du sehen kannst ist eines meiner lieblingssommer plätze.davor ist schotter dahinter alles verschlammt....einige meter oberhalb von der insel hab ich immer meinen zeltplatz den du schon von meinen fotos kennst.der mühlbach verlauft ca bei der wehr in den wald und macht dort einen bogen und kommt dann unten bei der insel wieder raus.ein urwaldbacherl mit grossen alten bäumen im wasser ..riesen hechte und welse die niemand aus dem gehölz dort rausbekommt,rapfen und alles andere mögliche.manchmal setz ich mich mit der match rein,wenn die gelsen nicht zu arg sind..den mühlbach sieht man auf diesem foto leider fast nicht.
der sporn zwischen altarm und kraftwerksauslauf ist wirklich ein super platz.aber leider zu weit um zu fuss zugehen.wenn ich mit dem boot unterwegs bin und der wind still ist stell ich mich offt dort hin.im hochsommer kannst du es von da dann total vergessen da die sportboote genau an dieser stelle nach altenwörth rein fahren.sonst würden sie aufsitztenda führt genau eine tiefe fahrinne zu wehr und bootshafen...daneben bis zu insel runter ist alles verschlammt und nur 0.5-1-5 meter tief...bis zu donaumitte da ist die hauptfahrinne dann 11 meter tief.
werde bald einige schöne landschaftsaufnahmen hier einstellen.
beste grüsse in den hausruckwald#h


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2004)

ahhh hab ich vergessen.auf der anderen seite kannst du die traisenmündung erkennen...rechts davon siehst du noch ein kleines stück einer wasserfläche.das ist der fuchsbodenteich in dem ich ab heuer auch fischen kann.der ist vom sportfischereiverein und hat mit aw nichts zu tun..leider kann ich in aw nur zu fuss über das kraftwerk....fahr ich nur am teich muss ich in tulln über die donau oder eben über die west#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (20. Januar 2004)

Servus rob!
Danke für die Super-Vorstellung Deines Donau-Reviers-AW!!Wenn ich sowas sehe,juckt`s mich immer gewaltig und ruft Erinnerungen wach!Deine Luftaufnahme ist einfach"Spitze"und 
zeigt viele Geheimnisse.Hast die im Netz gefunden oder eingescannt?Boardi Hauslaigner hat vor Kurzem auch für Bayern
einen link für Luftaufnahmen gefunden und in`s Board gestellt.
Um Deinen Dschungelbach bist Du sehr zu beneiden!Ich kann mir gut vorstellen,was sich dort so im Jahresablauf abspielt.Dort
mußt halt fischen,wie ein Indianer auf der Pirsch!Wenn Du für
dort noch spezielle Anforderungen in Bezug auf Hängerschutzhaken hast,dann sag`s mir!Jetzt im Winter hab ich
noch genug Zeit zum Binden.


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2004)

servus wolfgang!!!
du das revier wer ich dir ganz genau zeigenmit dem dschungelbach wirst du deine freude haben!da bin ich sicher!ist wirklich ein tolles revier mit einer riesigen wasserfläche.jede stelle und fläche hat ihren ganz besonderen reiz und fisch.das schau ma uns alles richtig an,vom boot und von land,in der nacht und am tag:m
habe mittlerweile herausgefunden das ich in oberösterreich alls einziges bundesland keine oöjahreskarte brauch...bin mir da aber nicht sicher.werde jetz noch unseren kartenverkäufer den hr. torwartel fragen ob du mit deiner karte bei uns fische kannst....denke aber nicht da willy meint(hat mit der österreichischen fischerei gesellschaft telefoniert und die haben ihm das erzählt)ihr seid bis dato die einzigen mit dieser regel.reden wir am telelfon darüber.
dein revier sieht aber auch super aus...kann mir schon vorstellen das ich dort mit der fliegenrute gut trainieren könnte.werd mir das mal ansehen.
schönen abend noch...geh jetzt offline#h


----------



## rob (21. Januar 2004)

uhh wolfgang!
hab ja noch vergessen dir meine bildquelle bekannt zugeben
http://www.grafenegg.com/forst.htm #h


----------



## Tropheus (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Rob,

dankeschön für den Tip wie Du siehst habe ich das Österreich Forum gefunden.

Übrigens habe mir vorrigen Freitag die Lizenz geholt,(habe nicht länger Warten können) und hab es am Samstag auf Zander probiert.  

Habe keinen Biss gehabt,   aber dafür einen Kolegen getroffen den ich letztes Jahr auch ein paar Mal am Wasser gesehen habe . Der war heuer das dritte mal schon am Wasser, hat aber auch nichts gehabt.
Scheint fast so als würde sich vor der Schonzeit nicht mehr viel bewegen.

Kann jemand von euch heuer einen Fang verzeichnen oder ist es auch so wie bei uns.

Hi Gismowolf,

Dir hab ich glaube ich Versprochen das ich das nächste mal ein paar Bilder mache. Hab es auch nicht vergessen aber am Samstag war es am Wasser -5 Grad. Die Cam währe eingefroren.
Werde das aber sobald es etwas wärmer ist nachholen.

Übrigens weil ich gerade eingefrohren erwähne. Mir sind am Samstag die Rutenringe eingefrohren (da haben sich riesen Eisklumpen gebildet und die Schnur gleich mit eingefrohren).

Da hab ich die Rute ins Wasser getaucht damit ich wieder weiter kann.

Warum ich das schreibe hat folgenden Grund:  Für alle die es nicht wissen, man kann die Ringe mit Glyzerin b.z.w auch die schnur etwas einschmieren, dann passiert sowas nicht.

Ich hab es vergessen weil ich es nicht erwarten konnte ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Januar 2004)

Sevus KampfKater!
Schön,von Dir wieder was zu lesen!
Hast Du ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm auf Deinem pc?
Wenn ja,dann ändere die Bildgröße so,daß die maximalste 
(B oder H)kleiner als 650 pixel ist und das Verhältnis Breite zu
Höhe gleich bleibt!Dieses Bild speicherst Du dann in einen 
Ordner(Datei)und dann probierst Du das Ganze nochmals hochzuladen!Tut mir leid,wenn das vielleicht jetzt etwas böhmisch zu Dir rüberkommt,aber ich bin eben Steinzeitmensch am pc und daher fehlen mir die Fachausdrücke!Ich hoffe,Du hast verstanden,was ich meine!!!


----------



## KampfKater (26. Januar 2004)

hallo steinzeitmensch   

ich glaub ich komm noch vor der steinzeit(obwohl ich den ganzen tag vor so einem blechtrottl sitz und versuch ihm was beizubringen)

das bild hat 352x215 pixel...also müßte es funktionieren.

aber was solls...irgendwann wirds schon mal funken...dank dir trotzdem für deine hilfe


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

servas kampfkater!!
guat dast wieder da bist!!hab dich schon vermisst
lg rob#h


----------



## KampfKater (27. Januar 2004)

hallo rob und alle anderen da herinnen,

hab leider momentan a bissl streß in der firma und bin daher etwas seltener da herinnen. 


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2004)

@kk!Wia schaut`s mit Dein Fischwossabüdl aus ??


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2004)

jo genau...wos is jetzt
wo ist eigentlich posengucker,fischerwahn,op8tor,und die anderen wiener?seits noch da oder habt ihr zum fischen aufgehört#h


----------



## KampfKater (28. Januar 2004)

griaß eich @gismo und rob

nächster versuch


----------



## KampfKater (28. Januar 2004)

@gismo und rob


i glaubs net.......i hobs gschofft*lol*

wos sogts dazua?


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2004)

das ist wirklich ein geiles foto!!!
ist das die donau bei linz?
wunderschön
lg rob#h


----------



## KampfKater (28. Januar 2004)

@rob

des ist der donaualtarm in ottensheim. da fisch ich jetzt seit über 10 jahren. leider gibts da auch ein ruderzentrum und dadurch wird das fischen von jahr zu jahr blöder.


gruß
robert


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Januar 2004)

*WHAT*

@rob - melde mich zurück  (auch stellvertretend für oper8or der gerade in dubai ist und dort bestimmt auch ein paar stunden im meer fischen wird   )

was war los.. hmm. neues revier (die freudenau) - unmengen an vorfächern gebaut usw. usw. am samstag gehts das erste mal wieder los  :l

hier gleich die ersten bilder


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Januar 2004)

und hier...


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Januar 2004)

und nochmal...


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2004)

geil die buhnen schauen gut aus!!
wann treff ma uns:m
lass uns telefonieren#h


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Januar 2004)

hey rob - well es wird schön langsam zeit...

vor allem ich sag nur codewort "FEHERTO"


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

@kk!
Gratuliere zu dem Spitzenfoto!
@fischerwahn!
Die vielen Sporne erinnern mich an meine Bundesheerzeit in Enns.
Ich war dort in der HUOS Ordonnanz,Kellner im Kasino und bin 
mit einem Lehrer der Schule meistens in der Nacht in der Donau
gleich oberhalb der Ennsmündung fischen gewesen und dann fast nie zur Standeskontrolle rechtzeitig in die Kaserne gekommen.Natürlich jedes mal Zapfen getuscht!Aber der Major
wollte zur Jause immer einen gebratenen Fisch und so kam es,
daß ich zu einer Zeit,wo man die Uniform eigentlich immer tragen mußte,einen Zivilschein und einen immerwährenden Ausgangs-
schein bis 002 Uhr durch die Fischerei bekam!!
Na ja,lang ist`s her!!
Fischerwahn,wenn`s dort Zander gibt,stehen sie in Verlängerung der Spornspitzen zwischen Kehrwasser und Strömung!!
Wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil im neuen Wasser!!


----------



## gismowolf (29. Januar 2004)

An der Ager(eines meiner Fischwasser vom Stift)übt hie  und da 
die Feuerwehr das Schifferlfahren!


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2004)

tolles boot...sowas bräucht man,da hast du ordentlich platz


----------



## Baitrunner (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

tolle Fotos was Ihr da habt.

Da ich ja auch ein neues Revier habe, werd ich beim nächsten mal, also am Wochenende, paar Bilder machen.

Hab mir ja Revier Schwechat genommen und hab schon den Nationalpark getestet.
Schneider eh kloar, aber es wird ja auch wieder wärmer.

Und im März gehts ja wieder los mit meinem Hauptrevier 


Wir sollten mal ein Plauscherl in Real organisieren, ich bin ja so schreibfaul .....


----------



## posengucker (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

mich gibst auch noch. War dieses Jahr erst einmal in Greifenstein und wie erwartet Schneider. Am Monatg gehts wieder los.

Was hab ich da gelesen: "FEHERTO".

War mal eine Woche im Juli dort. Fahrt Ihr hin????

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2004)

servas baitrunner!!
ja treff ma uns mal auf ein bierli mit den wienern.du bist ja eh gleich ums eck.
ich habe heuer natürlich altenwörth/donau und die generallizenz beim sportfischerei verein.schau mal nach dem revier achau.da ist auch der schwechatbach dabei,allerdings ganz oben. www.spofi.at 
möglicherweise grenzen unsere reviere aneinander?
war ja letzte woche beim huchenfischen....auch schneider,werd diese woche mal in die achau schaun ob vielleicht doch wo ein eisfreies stück ist.wenn nicht fahr ich an die donau.
grüss dich#h


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2004)

servas pogu!!
na endlich hörm ma wieder was von dir!!
ja bei uns an der donau läuft es auch gerade schlecht.einige grade mehr und es geht wieder.bin schon gespannt was du heuer in greifenstein fängst,auch was fischerwahn in der freundenau fangen wird.wer weiss eventuell nehm ich mit dann nächstes jahr auch die donau bei wien.im frühling komm ich dich besuchen auf einen tag!karten bekomm ich ja.
hoff du lasst dich jetzt öffter blicken......
ja wir sind am überlegen ob wir nicht gemeinsam zum welsfischen fahren.
du bist ja auch am start heuer?wäre doch super wenn wir gemeinsam eine woche ins camp fahren.grüüüüüss dich#h


----------



## posengucker (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Rob,

zum Welsfischen nach Feherto???

Kann sich nur um einen Irrtum handeln oder sprichst Du vom Po??

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2004)

ja na..och#t ich hab da was verwechselt.habe fischerwahn total falsch verstanden;+ 
eigentlich hab ich das camp am po gemeint.........www.wallercamp.it
kennst du das,ich weiss du warst in einem anderen,aber die haben super boote..schau mal#h


----------



## posengucker (29. Januar 2004)

Servas Rob,

vom Andy hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört. Einige Fischerkollegen vom Landlteich waren schon öfter dort und fahren immer wieder hin. Unser Gewässerwart hat dort auch einen + 2m Wels gefangen. War nachher ganz schön mit dem Kreuz bedient :q . Boote schauen super aus. Unsere Campbetreiber haben zwar gemeint, "wonn da Andy wos fogn wü, donn kummt da zu uns ins Delta". War aber sicher auch ein bischen Eigenwerbung dabei. Obwohl landschaftlich ist das Delta schon ein Traum. Habe vor kurzem ein 2. Camp direkt im Delta entdeckt, nur ich finde es nimmer :c. Wird glaube ich von 2 Österreichern geführt und liegt am Po de Cnocca. Das bereits besprochene wallerparadies  schaut auch gut aus. 

Aber was ist jetzt mit Feherto? Damals hatten wir eher Pech, aber in letzter Zeit häufen sich Fangmeldungen von großen Amur.
Bei diesem Krautwuchs würde mich dies nicht wundern. Die leute dort sind aber echt lässig und ie Unterkünfte vom Feinsten.

Baitrunners Vorschlag, sich mal auf ein Getränk (oder 2 oder 3) zu treffen würde ich gerne wahrnehmen. Wenns geht nicht am Wochenende.

Bis bald
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

so jetzt habe ich das 2. Camp auch gefunden Wallercamp 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Baitrunner (30. Januar 2004)

Hey Leut

hab ich da was übersehen ?

Ist leicht ein gemeinsames Wallerfischen geplant ??

Klärt mich mal auf


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

ah das camp sieht auch gut aus!!
wirklich geplant haben wir noch nichts,einige wollen heuer wieder  zum wellsfischen .
das wäre doch super wenn wir alle gemeinsam fahren würden!!!
da sollten wir mal darüber nachdenken und uns eventuell mal wo auf ein bier treffen!!#h


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo Baitrunner,

als ich damals im Herbst nach Italien gefahren bin, haben Rob und ich den Gedanken gesponnen, daß wir dieses Jahr ev. gemeinsam ans Podelta fahren.

Bist natürlich herzlichst eingeladen, jedoch sollten wir schauen, daß wir eine gerade Zahl an Teilnehmern zusammenbringen, da je Boot 2 Mann am sinnvollsten sind.

Plauschen wir alle mal zusammen bei einem Bier darüber.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Rob war schneller


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

@ Rob; ich sag nur Feherto

lg pogu


----------



## gismowolf (30. Januar 2004)

@Hallo pogu!
Was heißt Feherto ? Setzen wir uns dort auf ein Bier zusammen?


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Rob und Fischerwahn haben diesen Ort etwas weiter oben erwähnt. Da ich schon mal dort war (Westungarn) wollte ich herausbekommen, was die 2 vorhaben, bevor sie sich ins Unglück stürzen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

hihhii:m
ich hab das auch verdreht.
das sind teichanlagen in ungarn,da wollen wir mal zum fischen hin!
aber auf ein bier sollten wir vielleicht nächste woche mal gehen und darüber reden.ich glaub auch das der fischerwahn interesse hat.der ruft mich heut eh an...


----------



## Baitrunner (30. Januar 2004)

Na Hallo 

So ein Wallercamp wär schon was ....


Es ist durchaus möglich das 2004 das jahr meiner Scheidung wird, was ich alles vorhab .......

Da muss ich wohl schnell meiner Frau einen neuen Geschirrspüler kaufen bevor ich das Podelta erwähne 

Aber lasst uns mal darüber reden, was die Zeit betrifft kann ich schon mal sagen das ich sehr flexibel bin und 1 - 2 Wochen sehr kurzfristig mir einteilen kann.

Und ich glaub je mehr Leut um so günstiger wird ein Pauschalpreis was ich bis jetzt so gehört habe.


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

echt ist der teich schei...?
du gismowolfgang da musst dich aber auch ins auto setzten und auf ein biertschi mitkommen:m


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

servas baitrunner!!
also flexibel bin ich eigentlich auch.zu pfingsten fahren wir schon zum abkarpfenfischen,sonst kann ich eigentlich immer..denke unsere angestellten freunde müssen da mit ihrem boss einen urlaub checken und uns einen termin nennen.ich frag dann mich ob ich weg darf


----------



## gismowolf (30. Januar 2004)

@rob und pogo und B-runner!
Sagt`s ma hoid`d gps-Daten durch,wo`s sitzt`s und i schau,das
i kemma kau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

na supaaa!!!!!!das ist einsatz:m#h


----------



## Baitrunner (30. Januar 2004)

@Gismowolf

Wow Dein GPS kann ein Krügerl Bier anpeilen ? :q 

Scherz Beiseite, da eh alle Mobil sind könn ma uns ja in der Mitte treffen.
Möglicherweise kommen dann mehr aus Bundesländern zu nem
Treffen.

Vorschlag wäre zB irgnedeine gemütliche Autobahnraststation oder was ähnliches was jeder leicht findet


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

@Rob: Schei.. sind die Teiche nicht, wir waren etwas zu früh dort. Damals war der 2. Teich noch fast neu und die Karpfen haben sich alle vor uns versteckt . Wäre sicher wieder mal interessant, dort eine Wochenende zu fischen.

Bei mir wäre max. 1 Woche fürs Podelta drinnen, da in der 1. Juli Woche (ab 5.) bereits wieder eine Fischerwoche geplant ist und zwar in Pèr (Ungarn). Hat wer von Euch Lust, bei dieser Woche dabeizusein?

Seit ich im Herbst im Podelta war, möchte ich unbedingt wieder runter, jedoch bevor die Gelsen dort wieder Hochsaison haben.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

eine woche ist für mich auch jederzeit möglich.in der osterwoche sollten wir wenn geht nicht fahren,da überlaufen.
eventuell einer der beiden ersten maiwochen?
für juni kann ich dir noch nichts sagen,aber es hört sich verlockend an.
kommt auch darauf an was das alles kostet!
ja und nach feherto können wir immer fahren.lass uns mal im märz auf ein wochenende hoch.da kommt dann auch bestimmt der oper8tor,julian und the rest mit


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

die letzten 2 Wochen im April wären auch eine Option, oder?

Also Italien mußt du schon ein paar Hundert Teuros rechnen (letztes jahr waren es ca 600 für 5 Tage).

Ungarn kostet dagegen einen Bettel (500 Forint die Tageskarte) und wenn wir zu mehreren eine Hütte mieten, ist diese auch sehr billig. Wir fahren im JULI nicht Juni.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

also vom 24. april 2004 bis 1.mai 2004 bin ich in kroatien.wir filmen dort offiziell die adriatic sailing week.auf den job freu ich mich schon.wir sind mit einem grossem motorboot unterwegs, begleiten die segelyachten und filmen sie dabei.natürlich werd ich wenn möglich vom boot fischen 
in der letzten maiwoche fahr ich nach brandenburg zum karpfenangeln.sonst geht es eigentlich immer.
ich glaub ich werd im juli auch mitkommen.....wenn das so günstig ist.
sind das teiche oder seen?kann ich da mein boot mitnehmen,wenn ja ist ein benzinmotor erlaubt?#h


----------



## Baitrunner (30. Januar 2004)

Also

für Brandenburg weiss ich leider noch nichts genaues, wäre aber gerne dabei, befürchte aber das es sich mit meinen Terminen nicht ausgehn wird, aber schauen wir mal

Juli für ne Woche ungarn hört sich gut an, aber Podelta waär mir persönlich lieber ......

@Posengucker gib bitte mal paar Infoe über Ungarn rüber :m 

Brauch ich da eigentlich im Sommer noch nen Reisepaß ist dann schon EU Land oder ire ich mich da ....
Italien detto oder, weil mein Paß läuft heuer aus muss gleich mal gucken gehen .....


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Rob,

schau mal hier Per .

Boote sind erlaubt, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob Benziner erlaubt sind. Zu fangen gibst dort Kaprfen, Amur, vereinzelt Barben.
Was wir dort noch nicht gefangen haben aber sicherlich im Wasser ist, sind Wels (tlw. beachtliche Größen + 1,60 m) und Hecht. Zander sind auch drinnen, konnte bis jetzt aber nur einen Kleinen überlisten.


Im Mai muß ich ein bischen aufpassen, da meine Holde für 14 Tage unterwegs ist und ich auf die Katzen füttern muß.
Wenn ich da was verbock, dann kann ich dieses Jahr mit Baitrunner zusammenziehen :q
lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Baitrunner,

mit 1.5.2004 tritt das Schengenabkommen in Ungarn meines Wissens nach nicht in Kraft. Aber mit Führerschein oder Personalausweis glaub ich ist es auch kein Problem (ev längerer Grenzaufenthalt). Per liegt ganz in der Nähe von Györ und ich habs mal in einer Stunde von Wien nach Per geschafft.

Italen muß man ein bischen aufpassen. Neue Bestimmung ab heuer, daß man eine orangene Schutzjacke mitführen muß´, wenn amn auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist und für jede Lampe am Auto eine Reservebirne mitführen muß. Wie heikel das Ganze ist, entzieht aber meiner Kenntnis.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

na dann ziehts zu mir ich bin auch schon alleine:m
welsfische am po hat natürlich für mich auch oberste priorität!
das mit ungarn im juli ist ja dann von der kohle her kein problem und die zeit nehm ich mir einfachherrrrlich ist das singel leben#h


----------



## Baitrunner (30. Januar 2004)

Mir reichts jetzt das ganze Gequatsche über fischen.
Ich fahr jetzt nach Schwechat und geh Barben zupfen :q 

Ich schau Abends wieder rein
Nach so viel Theorie juckts jetzt gewaltig, also bis dann ......


----------



## gismowolf (30. Januar 2004)

@Petri,B....runner!


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

na ich halts nimmer aus!!!das war jetzt gemeinich glaub die schwechat/achau/tristing ist zunach altenwörth zahlt sich nur ein ganzer tag aus.so viel reviere rund um mich die ich befischen könnte und dann das eis:c
die schwechat fliesst wenigstens schneller.
petri heil wünsch ich dir#h


----------



## fischerwahn (30. Januar 2004)

abend.


@rob - voll die action heute, hab sogar vergessen meine freundin abzuholen - deshalb kein anruf

dafür gehts morgen an die donau - HURRAY HURRAY - zumindest für ein paar stunden

@alle also ein bier nächste woche ~ da wäre ich sehr dafür


----------



## Baitrunner (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo 

melde mich mit 2 Schneidertagen zurück :c 

Egal es wird ja von Tag zu Tag jetzt besser :q 

Morgen gehts trotz der Sturmwarnungen nochmals in den Nationalpark, schließlich sind alle guten Dinge ja 3 

@ Rob
Na da wär das Chaos perfekt wenn wir einen 3 Mann Fischer Haushalt hätten hehe.

@all
Tja irgendwer muss sich mal durchringen und nen Termin vorschlagen.
Last uns doch mal klären wer aller nächste Woche für ein Kurztreffen zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2004)

hey leute!!
ich war jetzt 3 tage offline :c weil mein modem den geist aufgegeben hat.erst heute konnte ich mir ein neues zulegen.ich muss sagen das war der horror!!!!3 tage kein ab.hätte ich feinde würde ich ihnen so etwas nicht wünschen!
zum glück geht s jetzt wieder....ist aber eh niemanden aufgefallen...anscheinend:m


----------



## rob (4. Februar 2004)

hallo wiener boardies#h
es treffen sich einige boardies morgen um 18:00 abends auf ein oder mehrere biere...so das kommende angeljahr besprechen und planen.wenn noch wer kommen will einfach eine pm an posengucker oder mich!
lg rob


----------



## Baitrunner (4. Februar 2004)

Servus

jo wer kommt den aller ?

Hab auf Posenguckers PN schon geantwortet.

Bin zwar morgen daheim (20Grad und Sonnenschein, also nicht wirklich daheim) komm aber natürlich nach dem fischen in das Lokal :q


----------



## rob (4. Februar 2004)

ja ich werd auch vorher fischen gehen....hoffffffentlich!
pogu,rob,baitrunner,fischerwahn,ober8tor,...?


----------



## Baitrunner (4. Februar 2004)

:m 

Soll ich mir zwecks Erkennung ne Wathose anziehen ? :q 

Oder telefoniern wir uns zusammen ??

Kenn ja keinen persönlich .........


----------



## rob (4. Februar 2004)

jup wathose wäre gut mich erkennst du am geruch und an den schuppen im gesicht
nein ich denke nicht das die hütte gross ist,werden uns schon sehen.meine nummer schick ich dir gleich via pm#h


----------



## posengucker (4. Februar 2004)

Na supi,

ich freue mich schon auf morgen. 

Zwecks Erkennung: Rob setzt sich die Stirnlampe auf, Baitrunner und ich nehmen die Fische unserer Avatare mit :v

Komme gerade vom Wasser.
An der Donau geht so ein Wind, daß dir der Köder auf halbem Weg wieder entgegenkommt und die Teiche sind alle noch zu.

Bis morgen

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (4. Februar 2004)

@Alle!
Na,dann wünsch ich Euch ein paar fröhliche Plauderstunden!
Paoramabild davon ist Pflicht!!!!!


----------



## rob (4. Februar 2004)

aha ich dachte die teiche sind schon wieder offen:c
bis morgen,freu mich schon#h


----------



## rob (5. Februar 2004)

soda....i geh jetzt fischn!
werde in die achau fahren zur schwechat und dort auf barben und karpfen mit der match versuchen.hoff mein 0,11er ist nicht zu schwach...ist aber eine super schnur die einiges aushält...glaubt man gar nicht.
einige seh ich ja heute abends da könnt ihr mich dann  hoffentlich wirklich am fischgeruch erkennen:m 
schau ma mal...einige nette drills wären schon wieder angebracht.
einen schönen tag noch euch allen#h


----------



## KampfKater (5. Februar 2004)

na dann mal petri heil @rob


ich war gestern zum ersten mal heuer. war ein voller genuß.
wetter ein traum. wasserstand ideal.
ergebnis waren 13 stück klodeckel. der kleinste 90 dkg, der größte 2,1 kg. auch wenn der drill bei den brachsen nicht allzu spannend ist, mit dem feinen zeug im winter machts echt spaß.
ich bin schon mal gespannt wie die brachsenfilet geräuchert schmecken(vorausgesetzt sie halte am räucherhaken*g*).


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (5. Februar 2004)

Servus kk!
Wünsch ein freudiges Petriheilgeheul!
Da hab ich ja Aussichten,wenn ich am Samstag an die Antiesen fahr!
Schau mal ! Für größere Fische hab ich mir einen Tischräucherer
vergrößert angefertigt und das funzt dann mit auf den Rost gelegten Fischen so!Da kann nichts herunterfallen.


----------



## gismowolf (5. Februar 2004)

die Größe beträgt 600x400x300mm


----------



## gismowolf (5. Februar 2004)

Räucherzeit im Winter ca 1 Std 20 Min - sonst 50 Min.
Sägemehl aus Buche,Erle oder Kirsche auf den Boden streuen.
Tropftasse reinstellen;erster Rost hinein;2.Rost hinein;Deckel drauf,mit oder ohne Thermometer und das ganze über den Griller
gestellt und mit Spänen und Scheitern eingeheizt;oder die "Kiste auf zwei Ziegel gestellt und 2 -3 Trockenspiritusbrenner vom 
Bundesheer daruntergestellt!!
Hier das Ergebnis !!!!!
Dann muß die große Räucherkiste nicht eingeheizt werden.


----------



## KampfKater (5. Februar 2004)

hallo gismowolf

bist du narrisch?  
i sitz in der firma, hab als jause karotten und 2 äpfel mitbekommen(abnehmen ist angesagt, nachdem ich in meine fischerjean nicht mehr reinpasse) und du stellst da solche bilder rein. ich fress schon fast den bildschirm auf:q :q 
ist aber eine super idee mit dem ofen....schaut gut aus.
ich probiers trotzdem mal hängend, hab mir in der mittagspause
ein paar haken gemacht mit denens funktionieren sollte.

lG und Danke für den Tip

robert


----------



## gismowolf (5. Februar 2004)

Dann wünsch ich Dir gutes Gelingen und Mahlzeit.
Hab mir am Sonntag vom Merkur 1 Stk echten Wildlachs
gebeizt (graved)und gestern mit meinen Bürokollegen verspeist.
Ist gut angekommen und war im Nu ratzeputz weg!
Das soll jetzt Deinen Magen beruhigen und nicht anregen!!!!!
Vielleicht kannst von den gselchten Brachsen ein Foto zeigen!?


----------



## rob (5. Februar 2004)

servus burschen!!!
wieder zurück vom fischen und 














SCHNEIDER:m
alles versucht,leider sehr viel wind und treibgut#h


----------



## KampfKater (5. Februar 2004)

hallo rob

ein weiser alter mann hat mir mal gesagt, daß die fischer die absoluten könner sind die immer sagen sie hätten nichts gefangen. Sonst läuft ihnen jeder ans wasser nach und spioniert sie aus.
wird wohl bei dir auch so sein :m :m 


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (5. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Der Wind und die frische Luft bei der heutigen Fischwasserbegehung haben Dir sicher gut getan!Außerdem sollst
Du ja Dein neues Revier gut kennen,wenn`s wieder richtig los geht.Ich habe vor,am Samstag so eine Begehung zu machen!
Wird mir nicht viel anders gehen wie Dir,da wieder der Winter einziehen soll.Und das auf und ab am Barometer sind Gift für die empfindlichen (Luft)Blasen der Fische!Allerdings ist morgen der dritte Tag,seit dem das höhere Wasser wieder fällt und da beißen sie doch eigentlich immer ganz gut!Ich werd`s ja sehen und Euch berichten.Gibt es was Besonderes aus Eurem Plauderstündchen ?


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Lustig wars gestern. 
Viele Gschichteln wurden erzählt, viele Pläne wurden geschmiedet (das Jahr müßte viel mehr Tage haben, um alles unterzubringen).

lg Pogu


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

jau fein war das gestern!!
stimmt für die pläne müsste das jahr 500 tage haben und wir das vielfache verdienenfreu mich schon auf die reisen#h


----------



## Baitrunner (6. Februar 2004)

Ach schön wars und natürlich viel zu kurz ...... 

Lauter nette und naturverbundene Burschen die gemeinsam an Winterdepression leiden hehe

Ne war toll und ich freu mich schon auf gemeinsame Aktivitäten.

Petri Heil für dieses Wochenende Jungs :m


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

so burschen!
ich reich jetzt noch ein foto von unserem  abend nach:m
leider hab ich von julian alias fischwerwahn kein bild  er war der fotografierende......wir waren ja schliesslich zum tratschen da und ned zum büda mochn.
wenn es märz wird sollten wir unbedingt spontan an irgend einem revier von uns gemeinsam eine session starten!!!!!!
langsam müssen wir auch über unser kleines österreich abtreffen nachdenken.
ich würde irgend ein wochenende von mitte mai bis ende juni vorschlagen.wenn lenzibald noch immer bereit wäre das treffen an seinem teich zu machen.übrigens lenzibald woooooo bist duuuuuuu...vermiss dich schon am board#h
schreibt mal wie ihr darüber denkt und wie es zeitlich aussieht........
morgen fahr ich zum ersten mal in diesem jahr wieder nach raasdorf am teich.....altenwörth bin ich zu faul.
werd eine auf zander bzw hecht auslegen und eine auf karpfen....bin gespannt...hoff das er auch offen ist,immerhin war es jetzt über eine woche lang mehr als 10 ° warm...heute hatten wir 19°!!!!wenn ned muss ich doch nach altenwörth fahren...habt mich da ein wenig verunsichert burschen;-)))
einen schönen abend noch#h


foto von links nach rechts: baitrunner+habera,posengucker,rob


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

p.s.: alle sind vom fischen gekommen:m:m:m
so muss es sein))))))))))))


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

ein nettes hab ich noch:


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

so jetzt noch einige schwechat/triesting/achau impressionen#h 
die wehr die ihr da seht ist ein super platz für barben/aiteln und wenn da grosse regenbogner.wie ich diese fotos schoss haben wir später an der wehr direkt in der gischt im tiefen fette barben gesehen....wenn das schmelzwasser weg ist hol i ma s )))


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

und von vorne


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

eine fischtreppe die auch funzt!die verbindet frauenbach(schwechat)/triesting/mödlingbach und was weiss ich noch für wasserln....somit habe wir eigentlich direkten donauzugang


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

die mündung die man hier sehen kann läuft direkt in einen längeren staubereich mit karpfen,hechten und div weisfischen und vereinzelt regenbogner


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

das ist der ausläufer des staubereiches...vom vorherigen foto links aus gesehen

einige wehren mit tiefen stellen und netten fliesstrecken gibt es noch...viele viele kilometer lang das revier,aber für mich eher was wenn ich schnell nach der arbeit noch ein oder zwei stunden fischen will.ist von mir aus das nächst gelegenste fischmöglichkeit.ausserdem kann ich dort in sekunden feiste aiteln
als köfis fangen...in allen grössen mit der käferfliege:m


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo Rob,

ich wünsch Dir daß der Teich offen ist. Heute Nachmittag war bei uns noch alles zu. 

Bin auch auf die Donau ausgewichen aber wieder mal Schneider.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Danke für die klassen Fotos.Gibt`s bei Euch noch Schnee?
Bei uns hat`s diese Woche alles wegputzt.Die Ager hat noch
gut 40 - 50 cm über Normalpegelstand.Die Traun hab ich nicht gesehen,aber gut,daß es elektronische Meßdaten gibt - die ist seit Donnerstag mitternacht wieder auf Normalstand.Bedenken muß man,daß die Pegelstände zum vergangenen Wochenende 
gut 50-60cm unter Normalstand waren!Die Schneeschmelze hat unseren Gewässern gutgetan,sind jetzt wieder ganz sauber und reingewaschen.Wieviel km fließende Fischwasser bringst denn jetzt (heuer)zusammen?Ich hab ca.6km Antiesen;4,5 km Ager
und ca.2km Traun.Und das an beiden Ufern!
Robert,kannst bitte noch erklären,wer auf den Fotos wer ist!?


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Wieviel Antworten brauchen wir eigentlich noch, bis dieser Thread die meisten Antworten von allen hat:q 

Bei uns Ösis get hoit wos weida:q 

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

@Pogu grüß Dich!
Du kannst mir auch erklären,wer auf den Fotos wer ist,oder?
Warst ja der Fotograf?!
Natürlich nur ,wann´st mogst.


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

hey wolfgang ich hab insgesammt ca 40 km fluss strecke und 2 teiche 4,5 + 3,5 ha+ donau altenwörth ist alles in allem gleich 100 ha gross:m
da geht einiges
p.s.die namen hab ich eh beim ersten foto dazu geschrieben#h


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

Danke rob!Schönen Abend wünsch ich!
Bei den 40 km brauchst fast schon einen Hubschrauber!!!
Rob,erklär mir bitte,wie ich so einen smily in den Text bekomme ?!
Da brauchst heuer nimmer weiter wegfahren,wenn`st so viel
Wasser vor der Haustür hast...........................smily mit gebleckten Zähnen!


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

dir auch einen schönen abend...hab noch vergessen zu sagen das ich die fotos letzte woche aufgenommen habe.da hatten wir noch schnee...der war nach dem ersten warmen tag weg.momentan ist leider noch einiges trübes schmelzwasser unterwegs mit einer menge klumpert das dir in die schnur schwimmt#h
ohhh pogu das hört sich aber nicht gut an:c
wenn morgen der teich zu ist grieg i an gachen....glaub es aber nicht....ein flächerl muss offen sein ,sonst schlag ich eine hälftemit der blosen hand frei#h


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

ha...ich hab doch noch ein foto von fischerwahn gefunden wolfgang!
leider kommen die anderen mit ihren roten blitzaugen nicht gut weg...man möge mir verzeihen......also diesesmal habe ich die fotos gemacht und somit fischerwahn's kopf von hinten im bild:m

alsooooooo von links nach rechts:fischerwahn's kopf,baitrunner,sein freund und hoffentlich bald boardie dessen namen ich mir leider nicht gemerkt habe#t  er möge mir nocheinmal verzeihen und danch posengucker von links....eine feine bande:q :q achtung grossfische versteckt euch gut#w :m


hey wolfgang:wenn du unten bei einem beitrag auf antwoten gehst hast du auf der linken seite smilies die du durch anklicken einfügen kannst....achtung die smilies werden immer ganz unten im text eingefügt.gehst du bei dieser liste auf mehr bekommst du 







mehr:m 
bei einem klick auf einen smilie wird in deinen text ein code eingeschrieben .dieser code stellt genau den geklickten smilie dar...einfach kucken was nach deinem klick im textfeld steht...
mit der zeit wirst du dir die codes der smilies merken und sie einfach in deinen text klopfen.#h


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

Das sind ja lauter kräftige Burschen.Die können schon ein paar 
größere Fische auf die Schuppen legen!Danke Robert!Werde das mit den smilies gleich einmal probieren.So übers Wochenende in Ungarn,das würde mich schon reizen!FEHERTO,glaub ich hieß dieser See?Und ein Restaurant in der Nähe,wo man gut essen und trinken kann!#g


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

na wolfang da bist natürlich dabei!!!!!ich ruf dich an und sag dir wo wir überall und wann hinfahren...eventuell reizt dich ja das eine oder andere!!!
wir würden uns sicher alle sehr freuen wenn wir dich mit von der partie hätten#h

p.s. hast du das mit den smilies gelesen..hab ich nämlich später eingefügt...wenn ja will ich jetzt ein :m von dir#h


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Danke,das funzt schon:m!


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gismowolf,

das wäre super, wenn Du auch nach Feherto kommen würdest.

Auf Fischerwahns Seite ist ein netter Bericht und hier noch der link vom Teich Feherto .

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

hey ich les gerade der hat nur 3 ha....ist ja gaaaanz klein....sitzen da die leute aufeinander oder geht das....mhhhhhhhhhh#h

ach ja und julians feine page findest du hier:http://www.fischerwahn.net.ms/


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

Robert,hast Du Dir bei der Diskussion mit Kk die Räucherkiste
angeschaut?Maße ungefähr:600x400x300mm - Die Fische sind aber heiß geselcht = warm gegart und mit Rauchgeschmack.
Wenn man sie gleich warm verspeist sehr gut und auch ein paar tage haltbar, aber keine "Geräucherten"!#6


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

als wir dort waren haben wir uns das Haus "Action" gemietet. Dies liegt auf einer kleinen Insel und wir konnten zu dritt ohne Probleme fischen. Es waren damals (Juli) sehr wenige Leute am Teich. War allerdings unter der Woche. 

Aufpassen mußt aber schon, daß du nicht übers Ziel (gegenüberliegendes Ufer) hinauswirfst 

lg 
Pogu


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

hahha ...haus action!!!da will ich hin)))))
wie gross ist das denn?
pfau wolfgang ja deine fische hab ich mir mehrmals angesehen....seeeehr lecker.freu mich schon auf meine ersten eigenen...du musst ma noch ein paar tips für mehl,hitze und länge sagen.


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

@Servus Pogu!:m
Das mit der Insel hört sich ja gut an.Da kann man wahrscheinlich grillen auch.Ich war einmal in Asvanyaro(zumindest schreibt man so ähnlich)das ist gleich nach der Grenze an der Donau . Da fährt man in Moson....links.Ich geb Euch einen link für eine Super-Ungarnkarte herein,da kann man mit dem Ortsnamen die 
dazugehörende Karte aufrufen!
http://lazarus.elte.hu/moterkep/                     :q
Aber, nachdem dort das neue slovakische Donaukraftwerk 
(Namen vergessen)in Betrieb genommen wurde,viel der Wasserspiegel in diesen Super-Altwässern um bis zu 8m!
Man müßte sich das einmal anschauen,wies jetzt aussieht!
Das wäre halt gleich nach der Grenze.


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Auf der Homepage sind ein paar Fotos von der Hütte. War echt gemütlich. Unten gabs ein Doppelbett, Küche und Bad/Wc,
Oben waren glaub ich 4 Betten.

@gismowolf: Vor der Hütte gibst einen Feuerplatz zum Grillen und für Kesselgulasch (Lecker!!).

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2004)

Die Häuser "Romantika" und "Adventure" schaun auch gut aus...da könnten wir auf der ganzen länge vom tor bis haus fischen.....beim action sieht es so aus als wäre nicht für 6 personen platz zum angeln


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Stimmt,

da hat den jeder einen ca 1,345 m breiten Korridor und ihr habt mich noch nicht werden gesehen . 

Was noch garnicht erwähnt wurde:

Es gibt gleich in der Nähe eine spitzenmäßiges Restaurant.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

Hab mir die Häuser durchgeschaut!Wär schon zum Aushalten dort!Wie sind denn die Preise?


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Romantica und Adventure (2er/ 3er Haus) kosten je 66 Euro,
Action und die mongolische Jurte kosten 115 Euro je Tag.

Müssen mal Fischerwahn fragen, wie es in der Jurte war und wo genau diese steht. Nach seiner Beschreibung gegenüber vom Haus Action.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2004)

Danke vorerst einmal Pogu,ich muß morgen früh um 05 Uhr 30
in der Firma antreten bis gegen mittag!
Wünsch Euch allen eine gute Nacht!


----------



## posengucker (6. Februar 2004)

Guats Nächtle Gismowolf


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Hey

hab i gestern nicht aufgepasst oder is mir das Theme Feherto entgangen ?
Also Ungarn bin ich immer dabei sofern i wem für die Kinder habe.

Count me in, und mei Speci wird scho mitfahren dafür sorg ich schon :q 

! Jetzt kann i ja frech sein, mei Frau schläft ja schon ........


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2004)

morgeeeeen jungs!!!
sch... ich will eigentlich fischen gehen,aber wir haben leider sturm.der teich liegt zwar in einer grube in der man sich auf die windabgewante seite setzen
kann,aber fein ist das auch nicht....mhhhhhhhh bin mir jetzt nicht sicher....geht ihr los oder lasst ihr es bleiben?!#h
lg rob


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Morgähhhn

hab mal ausgepennt und werd sehen wie es nach dem Mittagessen aussieht.

Bin gespannt wie es Fischerwahn diese Nacht an der Donau ging ? 

Zur Zeit sieht das Wetter echt mies aus, was mir aber eigentlich egal is :q 

Ich werde die Zeit mal nutzen und maybe paar Bilder ins Forum stellen ......


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2004)

na ich hab mittlerweile mein karpfenzeug verpackt und werde bald einmal ans wasser fahren.....muss auch noch verpflegung organisieren.
im schlimmsten fall bin ich halt bald wieder zuhause ....möglicherweise geht ein zander)
servas bis dann#h


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo liebe Leut,

werde jetzt mal wie versprochen verwsuchen paar Bilder reinzustellen.

Zu sehen ist unser Ausflug vom Donnerstag.
Das Revier nennt sich Schwechatbach und geht von der Achau bis über den Nationalpark Mannswörth in die Donau.

Nach dieser Session fuhren wir dann gleich anschließen auf unser erstes kleines AB-Ösi-Treffen :q :q 


Dieses Bild zeigt meinen Platz an einer Stelle wo ich einfach nicht weitergehen konnte, der Anblick war einfach zu herrlich, vor allem als die Sonne durch kam.


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Auf diesem Bild seht ihr meinen lieben Freund und Fischerkamerad als er direkt unter einer Wehr den listigen Barben leider erfolglos nachstellt


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Hier die herrliche Auenlandschaft nach der Wehr


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Und als letztes Foto seht ihr mich selbst oberhalb der Wehrmauer an einen typischen Schneidertag :c


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Zu den Thema Bilder möcht ich hier gleich meinen Dank an Jirko aussprechen.
Ohne seiner wirklich erstklassigen Anleitung würd ich wahrscheinlich immer noch versuchen Bilder direkt von der HD hochzuladen.

Danke Jirko :m


----------



## gismowolf (7. Februar 2004)

Servus B..runner!
Das ist die Schwechat im Nationalpark?Schaut ja ganz toll aus.
Habt Ihr da Forellen auch noch drinnen oder nur ab und zu als 
wanderlustige Einzelexemplare?Ist´s überfischt oder ist man dort als Fischer noch ziemlich allein in der erholsamen Au?
Welche Fischart dominiert?


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gismowolf
Nein das ist der Neubach in Höhe Zwölfaxing.
Forellen gibt es, aber halt nicht in übermässigen Besatz.
Es werden auch seit geraumer Zeit Huchen wieder angesetzt.

Du bekommst Erholung pur wenn du die Einsamkeit genießen möchtest.
Es gibt zwar einige Hot Spots wo du immer Fischer antreffen wirst, aber im Nationalpark bekommst eher Besuch von Wildschweinen und Rehen als von Fischern 

Ich stell noch Bilder vom Nationalpark rein dauert paar Minuten .....


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

So

hier folgen jetzt ein paar winterliche Eindrücke die genau vor einer Woche aufgenommen wurden.

Dies ist jetzt Revier Schwechatbach im Nationalpark.
Nennt sich Kaiserwasser und ist leider sehr weit vom nächsten Parkplatz entfernt.

Die Bilder wurden ca 2-3km vor dem Einfluß in die Donau aufgenommen.


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Es ist im Nationalpark nur das fischen vom rechten Ufer aus erlaubt.

Die Gegenüberseite ist strengstens geschützt.


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

In diese Richtung verlauft der Bach runter zur Donau


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

Hier ein Bild wo man im Hintergrund die Kläranlage erkennen kann


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

So, das wars.

Zur Befischung kann ich leider noch nicht wirklich viel sagen da ich dieses Revier zum ersten mal gelöst habe.

Es kommen alle Arten von heimischen Fischen vor.
Wie das Revier tatsächlich besetzt wird entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis, aber ich werde natürlich laufen über Erfolg und Mißerfolg berichten.

Nur rein zur Info, mein Revier beginnt dort wo Robs Revier endet:m 
Gesamt gesehen kann man sagen wir decken gemeinsam den kompletten Süden Wiens ab:q


----------



## gismowolf (7. Februar 2004)

@Baitrunner!
Danke für Deine wunderschönen Fotos!Ist einerseits doch schön
und bleibt auch so erhalten,wenn man auch ein Stück weiter gehen muß!Ich hab in den 70-er Jahren in den Donauausständ
bei Maria Ellend und Regelsbrunn öfter gefischt.Das war damals
für mich das reinste Paradies!Keine Menschen,nur Reiher, Fischadler und jede Menge Fische,die sich um den Köder rauften!!
Wünsch Dir mit Deinem neuen Wasser viel Vergnügen und 
große Entdeckungen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baitrunner (7. Februar 2004)

@Gismowolf

Danke, ich hoffe ich kann noch einiges darüber berichten.
Wie schon erwähnt ist dies ja nicht mein Hauptrevier.

Die nächsten Berichte stellen wir hoffentlich schon gemeinsam ins AB.
Ich freu mich schon auf unser erstes Zusammentreffen.

Ich kann unsere ersten gemeinsamen Ausflüge nach Feherto oder sonst wohin kaum erwarten #h


----------



## fischerwahn (7. Februar 2004)

..zurück von einer stürmigen session an der donau - (kraftwerk freudenau + freudenauer winterhafen)

die neu erlernten regeln:

1) wenn man mit einem 80gramm blei nicht weiter als 20meter auswirft ist der gegenwind zu stark und man sollte eine andere stelle suchen

2) trage immer einen dicken ast mit dir, damit du einen eventuellen hänger lösen kannst !versuche es bei geflochtener nie mit den händen ***ouch


...aber schön wars :=) auch ohne fisch


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

na bitte bruschen!!
da waren wir also alle brav fischen.
super fotos hast du da reingestellt,baitrunner.
ich bin gestern zum ersten mal am teich gewesen und habe eine brav auf karpfen ausgelegt und mit der andere auf zander gefischt.
gleich nach dem aufbau der rute hab ich auch schon einen biss aufs köfi gehabt.brav meine zeiterl gewartet,bummerl gestoppt wieder gewartet,bummerl läuft,super jetzt aber ich schlag an und der spuckt aus:c
tja,da hat wer wohl seinen anschlag nicht richtig durchgebracht)
war dann natürlich voll motiviert:heit geht wos!
irgendwann am nachmittag schreit die karpfenrute.super ein run,sie fressen also und sind auch da wo ich fische.rute in die hand genommen karpfen nicht gehängt:c:c so ein scha......aber mit dem muss man leben.dabei hab ich noch extra ein feines vorfach mit einem 8er haken gebunden.brav mein platzerl mit einer hand voll 6mm boilies angefüttert und 2 aufs haar mit lockstoffspray auf alcobasis....flavour war süss.
das war dann auch das einzige was ich von der karpfenrute gehört habe.bis auf den lärm meines bissanzeigerls als die batterie leer war:mso wie es dunkel war hab ich gleich mit 2 ruten auf raubfisch gefischt.
na und am abend hab ich doch glatt noch einen biss aufs fischi.
angeschlagen,so endlich jetzt sitzt er,kurbel kurbel,wie ein nassen fetzen hab ich ihn reingezogen und siehe da ein hechterl mit 55 zähnti:m
na wenigstens ned schneida!!!!!!!!hurraaaaaaaaaaaa mein erster richtiger fisch in diesem jahr.fotos gemacht und zurück mit ü....nun schwimmt er wieder und in einigen jährchen fang ich ihn wieder und erwarte mir dann bitte einen besseren drill:c:q 
bin dann gleich vom teich zu freunden war dort auf ein super essen eingeladen.es gab eine suppe aus 1000 und einer nacht,dann jackobsmuscheln mit ingwer,knofl,chilli,und 100 andere gewürze.dazu ab es feinstes gemüse alla indisch .die haben galube ich den ganzen tag gekocht.pfaaaa war das lecker und sehr scharf,aber manchmal mag ich das sehr gern.
im ende bin ich dann kuglerund und mit einem schwerem kopf vom guten rotwein nach hause....so um 2:00 
hab einen ordentlichen kater!!so jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder still und lass euch in ruhe
:q :m 
sonst schreib ich noch durch......


erstes foto mein teich


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

:k :l


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

schluss mit lustig...........


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

mein klumpert:q


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

na bitte endlich wieder fisch im kescher :z :z :z :z


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

soletti immer dabei:m


----------



## Baitrunner (8. Februar 2004)

Servus Rob

da gratulier ich gleich mal zu deinem Fangerlebniss.

Tolle Bilder, ist das der Gemeindeteich Richtung Deutsch Wagram ?
Sieht sehr verlockend aus.

Bin gespannt wie sich das Wetter diese Woche entwickelt.
Warm, kalt, warm, kalt, Sturm .........
Heute soll ja Neuschnee kommen :c 


Werd mich wohl wieder dem Hakenbinden widmen


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

i bleib heut a daheim!!!reizen würde es mich schon aber mit meinem hangover schau ich mir lieber nachher im fernsehen crocodilehunter an:m
ja das ist der gemeindeteich bei raasdorf!!


----------



## Baitrunner (8. Februar 2004)

Schöner Teich, werd ihn mir heuer mal persönlich ansehen.

Bei solchen Fotos ist es verdammt schwer in der Stube zu sitzen.
War gerade im Garten da bläst der Wind ganz ordentlich.

Na egal, werd halt noch etwas im AB schmökern :q


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

ich sitzt auch schon wieder wie auf nadeln.aber jetzt kommen gerade dunkle wolken über das haus und der wind bläst die ganze zeit.......mhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## posengucker (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob,

Glückwunsch zum Hechti. Hast ja doch Glück gehabt bezgl. Eis.

Am Freitag wurde ich in Greifenstein das erste Mal kontrolliert und da noch keine Lizenzausgabe war, jedoch mit Zahlschein gefischt werden darf, gabs ein paar Diskussionen, da kein Pickerl vom Verein am Auto war. Der Aufsichtsfischer war aber sehr nett und hat mir gleich Tips zum Zanderfischen an der Staumauer gegeben.

Ich soll mir mal die Spezies am Abend anschauen, die sich in dem Bereich eine wahre Materialschlacht geben aber sehr gut fangen.
Werde mir das mal anschauen (wenn es wieder wärmer wird).

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

servas pogu!!
ja danke,was mich ärgert das ich einen zander verlorne habe...naja.
die teiche sind offen wegen dem sturm...glück gehabt.wenn es jetzt nicht wieder friert kann man noch eine zeit gut fischen.raubfisch gehen gerade gut am teich...die fressen sich gerade die bäuche voll.leider hat mein köderhändler keine fische mehr...möchte eigentlich noch gegen ende dieser woche am teich nach altenwörth...die haben ja einen wahnsinns zanderbestand wo du am tag durchaus einen mit 3 kg oder sogar mehr fangen kannst.nur wo bekomm ich fischismeine sind seit gestern aus und fange tu ich keine....werd am diensag mit made in die achau...vielleicht geht da was.
ruf mich an wenn du zum schauen fahrst..vielleicht hab ich zeit und komm mit.
eventuell hast du ja lust einen tag mit mir nach altenwörth an die wehr zum zandern und hechteln fahren.
grüüüss dich#h


----------



## Soxl (9. Februar 2004)

Hoi die Runde,

klink mich auch mal ein  

Gratuliere zu den ersten Erfolgen dieses Jahr!

War letzten Sa. auch das erste mal draussen, an 'ner kleinen Schottergrube... War noch gut zur Hälfte zu, ich also in die offene Ecke, in die auch der kleine Orkan geblasen hat... Die Karpfen wollten noch nicht auf die kalte Matte :c   ...aber die vom Wind dahertreibenden Eisschollen haben mich dann besucht, sodass ich nach knapp 2 Std. abgebrochen habe   

@ pogu: Befischt Du die Donau auf der Greifensteiner Seite od. gegenüber (Spillern)?

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

hallo esoxlucius!!!
pffaa so wie es gerade schneit und stürmt hab ich angst das das eis wieder kommt:c dabei wäre gerade jetzt ein raubfischansitz vielversprechend!
pogu hat das grossrevier spillern+donau greifenstein.
was ist eigentlich mit gismowolf!!!!!haaaallo ist alles in ordnung?schon länger nichts mehr gehört von dir#h


----------



## fischerwahn (9. Februar 2004)

brr.. naaa 10 zentimeter schnee - und das eis kommt schon wieder auf - für was hab ich angefüttert... :c


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

paffa ja mir gehts genau wie dir,julian!!!:c
hoffentlich wirds wieder wärmer...aber ein schock für die fische ist es allemal#h


----------



## Baitrunner (10. Februar 2004)

und ich hatte meine Winterdepressionen schon ganz weit hinten im Keller verstaut ......:v 



Werd mal 2-3 Hühner dem Sonnengott opfern:m


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

servus baitrunner!war heute kurz an der schwechat...leider wieder schmelzwasser und klumpert:c
jetzt müssen wir wieder ein wenig warten bis was geht.
wenn am samstag die teiche noch offen sind ,fahr ich zu meinem neuen auf zanderjagt...bin schon ganz gespannt,hab nur das beste gehört.werde fotos machen und hoffentlich einen schönen 4 kg zander einstellen:m
muss nur noch irgendwo köfis bekommen.......
grüsse euch allen#h


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2004)

Servus Fischerwahn,Baitrunner und rob!!!
Ihr sollt nicht Trübsal blasen,wenn uns der Winter zeigt,wer 
derzeit noch Herrscher über das Wetter ist,schließlich ist ja erst
knapp Mitte Februar.Obwohl ich vor Jahren schon am 12.Feber 
einen Schuppenkarpfen mit fünfeinhalb Kilo mit Polentateig in 
einem Teich gefangen hab.Der Sturm,der Schnee und dann
ein Tag greller Sonnenschein lassen die Karpfen schon beweglicher werden und Ihr werdet sehen,daß Ihr nicht mehr lange warten müßt,bis sie wieder beißen.Rob,wenn Du keinen
Köderfisch kriegen kannst,dann zupf doch mal mit einem 
Rehhaarstreamer.Da beißen auch Hechte,Zander,Barsche und Aitel drauf!Vielleicht hast Du eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion,Länge ca.3m und ca. 20-30g Wurfgewicht,eine kleine,nicht zu schwere Rolle(z.B.Schimano 2000 mit Kampfbremse)mit Monofil 0,18mm(oder 0,12 geflochtener),eine 8mmø Bleikugel mit Bohrung,ein ca.2mm langes Ventilgummistück,3 x die Schnur durchgezogen,mit Spucke anfeuchten und die Schnur straff ziehen(dann läßt sich auch der Ventilgummistopper mit Gefühl verschieben-ist zu wenig angefeuchtet,schneidet die Schnur den Gummi durch!),dann sitzt der Stopper,Schnurende bis Rehhaarstreamer ca.50cm.
Auswerfen,bis Boden absinken lassen ,Schnur spannen und gefühlvoll zu Zupfen beginnen!Sägezahnartig 3-5 x leichte seitliche ca.30cm lange Bewegungen mit der Rutenspitze entgegen dem Streamer ausüben,mit der Rutenspitze wieder
ein Stück zurückfahren,das dadurch lockere Schnurstück mit der Rolle wieder spannen und in dieser Art den Köder bewegen!
Bei der Rückwärtsbewegung der Rute sollte das Bleikügelchen
auch immer wieder Bodenkontakt haben.Du kannst dann natürlich auch wieder eine schnelle Flucht imitieren und dann wieder das Blei auf den Boden fallen lassen!Wichtig ist,daß Du immer Kontakt zum Streamer hast!!!Sonst verpaßt Du die zarten Zander-oder auch Hechtbisse.Schau Dir vorher im seichten Wasser die Bewegungen des Streamers an.Wenn Du nicht ziehst,steigt der Streamer Richtung Oberfläche,ziehst Du dann an,zieht es den Streamer hinter dem Blei her und er taucht in 
die Verlängerung Deiner Schnur ab.Das richtige Verhältnis der Schnurstärke zum Gewicht der Bleikugel im Zusammenspiel mit der Rute mußt Du natürlich herausfinden.Wenn Du mit mehreren Hechtbissen rechnen mußt,kannst Du natürlich auch Dein geflochtenes dünndrähtiges Stahlvorfach verwenden.Dazu wirst Du dann wahrscheinlich hinter dem Blei einen Karabiner oder Wirbel einknüpfen.Denk immer dran,je langsamer Du zupfst,desto
besser spielt der Streamer und reizt die Fische zum Biß.
Also,wenn Du keine Köderfische kriegst,probiers doch mal aus.
Viel Vergnügen damit!:m


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

toll wolfgang!!!
danke dir!!!!!!
hast du mir eigentlich so einen rehhaarstreamer geschickt...i kenn mi ja no ned so aus mit den fliegen
aber ich hoff schon das ich noch einige köfis fangen kann...bin ja so ein fauler ansitzer...nach 1 stunde zupfen wird es mir sicher zu mühsam ich kenn mich ja.
werde aber deine super tips wie immer am wasser testen.
einen schönen abend noch.....ich muss noch bis 22:00 in der arbeit sitzen#h


----------



## Baitrunner (10. Februar 2004)

Guten Abend liebe Leut #g 

weisst eh gismowolf, wir Österreicher sind halt Raunzer, drum raunz ich über das Wetter :c :c 

Mir ist es eigentlich eh egal weil es gibt ja nur schlechte Kleidung und kein schlechtes Wetter,aber zum fischen hab i halt lieber Sonnenschein, und je näher der Frühling kommt um so mehr sehn ich mich nach kitzelnden Sonnenstrahlen ........

Seufz, wir Fischer sind schon ein sensibles Volk ...... :q :q 

Du Rob i schau mal in meinen Gefrierschrank, i glaub i hab no fingerlange Köfis eingefroren 
Mit Brandenburg schauts glaub ich auch gut aus, kann nächste Woche wahrscheinlich zusagen *JUBEL*
Mit der Po-Delta Geschichte hab i bei meiner Frau ins schwarze getroffen :c 

Ihre Reaktion war in etwa :v 

Also muss ich no warten, keine Ahnung ob das was wird #c


----------



## Baitrunner (10. Februar 2004)

@Rob

Also ich hab da ca noch 6 oder 7 gefrorene für Dich wennst wirklich keine besorgen kannst.

Einfach Bescheid geben, auf Kaffee rüberkommen und glücklich mit Köfis wieder heimgehen :q


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2004)

Servus Baitrunner!
Ein bißchen Sonne tut uns allen sehr gut.Ich wünsch,daß sie 
jetzt doch öfter uns und die Natur erwärmt,dann kommen alle
Lebensgeister wieder voll zum Ausbruch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei uns hats heute schon von 11 bis 16 Uhr voll gscheint!
Aber angeblich soll`s in der Nacht wieder bis 60cm in die Berg schneien!!
Wird auch wieder wegschmelzen.................


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

ja super baitrunner!!!werde eventuell wirklich auf dein angebot dankend zurück greifen, aber trotzdem in der achau mein glück versuchen...des gibts ja eigentlich ned:c
gestern bin ich um 19:00 abends von der arbeit nach hause gefahren und in dieses wintergewitter mit sturm und dichtem schneefall gekommen.ich sags euch ich hab von dem 13 bez bis in den 10ten über einenhalb stunden gebraucht.alle in panik mit null sicht und maximal 10km/h.hab mich nur an den lichtern des vorderen autos orientieren können...mehr war nicht drinnen.wäre der erste blöd in den wald gefahren,hätten wir ihm alle stumpf gefolgt.bist du nur einen hauch aufs gas gestiegen ist dir der wagen trotz winterreifen ausgebrochen.das hättet ihr sehen müssen wie die anderen von links nach rechts auf der mehrspurigen gerutscht sind.die lkws sind überhaupt alle gehängt.bin immer nur standgas weggefahren(habe eine automatik).ich war so froh wie ich dann endlich heil zuhause angekommen bin.mit sicherheit das ärgste was ich im auto erlebt habe.war so eine weltuntergangsstimmung die leute auf der strasse haben es überhaupt nicht gepackt.
heut ist alles wieder weggetaut,vorüber der spuk#h


----------



## Baitrunner (10. Februar 2004)

@ Rob
Hab ganz vergessen, Dein linkes Rücklicht geht nicht.
Wollts Dir eigentlich scho seit Donnerstag sagen .....


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

hahhaaaa!!!super,dauernt winkt jemand an der kreuzung und sagt mir das das licht kapput ist.habe das ganze schon ausgebaut und neue lamperln geschraubt.dummerweise ist da die fassung hinübernehm mir das schon eine ganze weile vor auszutauschen.übrigens hab ich im hintersten eck meines kühlschranks ein sackerl mit rotaugen und einigen lauben gefunden.....juhhhhhhuuuuuu jetzt muss ich nur noch einen freien tag am ende der woche einfädeln.zander,zander,zaaaaaaander:----)))#h


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

so ich schreib jetzt wieder in diesem beitrag weiter.sonst glauben die boardies bei uns ist nie was los und das stimmt ja gar ned:m
bitte wer von euch hat sich bei den opferungen vertan?:c
das kann jetzt nicht wahr sein.so ein winter....alles tief verschneit.wann kommt endlich der frühling..es gibt schon keine hühner mehr in meiner gegend.
nächste woche fängt ja die forellensaison an...weg mit dem schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee#h#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

Vielleicht hätt ich den Pfauen doch keine Federn ausreißen sollen???????
@rob!
Da wünsch ich Dir gleich ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil!!
Versuch doch unbedigt einen dunklen Koppenstreamer oder
-Muddler mit beschwertem Vorfach(mit Bleiseele)und Vorfach
nicht unter 0.30mm!!......und wundere Dich nicht,wenn`s am anderen Ende reißt und zieht und dreht.......


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

*Schneegestöber*

Nachdem am Wochenende das Wetter nicht ganz so mitgespielt 
hat,hab ich wieder mal eine Bastelstunde eingelegt und ein paar 
Kreationen nach dem von Boardi "Ace"gezeigten Mustern 
"Ice_Blue_Tiger" mit den mir zur Verfügung gestandenen Materialien nachgebaut und das ist dabei herausgekommen!


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

und noch ein paar verschiedene Ausführungen zum Fang von
Forellen für die in Kürze beginnende Fangsaison


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

ui die schaun aber wieder gut aus.
du ich freu mich schon aufs zucken und rappeln;-)
werde jetzt endlich einmal zum willy fahren und alles vorbereiten...und deine streamer schneiden.
es grüss dich ganz nett der rob der heut waschtag hat:c


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

hey wolfgang!!
ich hab für dich einen lockspray mit dem flavour tintenfisch besorgt.du wolltest aber noch etwas von mir???mir fällts aber ned ein)))hilf meinem gefrorenen hirn bitte auf die sprünge...was war das noch.....?#h


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

Servus Robert!
Suuuuuuuuuupeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l Danke für 
Deine Hilfe!
Ich schreib Dir morgen früh eine pm!!!
Grüße Wolfgang:m#6


----------



## rob (11. März 2004)

ahhh wolfgang die cdeeeeeeee war es die ich gemeint hab...die cdeeeeeee:m
ich werd dir ein packerl machen,aber erst anfang nächster woche#h


----------



## gismowolf (11. März 2004)

Servus Robert!
Freue mich schon sehr auf das Packerl von rob!Lies bitte auch die
re-Antwort der pm!Bezüglich meiner Bitte über Versuch mit Flavour
gemäß pm mußt noch nichts hier reinschreiben!Wenn´st was findest,das nachweislich enorm entspricht,kann man das immer 
noch tun!!
Habe heute mal bei meiner Grete vorgefühlt,ob ich Ihr vom 07.10.
bis 14.10.04 abgehen würde!!?;+
Ob ich denn jetzt schon total übergeschnappt bin,hat sie gefragt.
Reicht denn nicht die Norwegenfahrt im Juni??Ja aber,das ist ja total billig,fast geschenkt,um 109 Euronen eine ganze Woche 
Norge in Hütte und mit Boot war meine schon etwas explosive Antwort.Jetzt fischt das ganze Jahr in der Antiesen und fischen tust auch in der Traun und in der Ager und dann willst noch wo anders fischen und im Juni fliegt`s nach Norwegen und jetzt im Oktober auch noch ein zweites Mal nach Norwegen!!!!:r:r:r
So geht`s mir armen Hund,wenn ich für eine Norge-Reise 900Teuronen einsparen will!!!
Aber da kannst Du Dich glücklich schätzen,wenn Du Dir das ohne 
Einverständnis von irgendwem einteilen kannst,wie Du`s gerne haben möchtest!!!Genieße das,solange Du kannst und bewahre Dir Deine Freiheit,solange es irgenwie geht!
Gruß Wolfgang:q #h #h :m


----------



## rob (12. März 2004)

ahhhhhhh wolfgang das wäre es gewesen!!!du auch mit von der partie.
bitte bitte das wäre ganz toll...vielleicht hilfts was wenn ich mit der grete telefoniere und ihr sag ich hab einen job für dich in norge eine woche lang.
meeresinstructor:m
wäre das was?)))))


----------



## rob (13. März 2004)

so meine herrn!!
schluss mit lustig,ich melde mich bis sonntag nacht zum fischen nach altenwörth ab:m
bin schon ganz gespannt...erstens hab ich neue ausrüsstungsgegenstände und dann will ich in den nächten aalrutten für meinen räucherofen fangen...eventuell geht ein zander und überhaupt......))
wie ich mich freu..............ein petri euch allen,halts ma die daumen#h


----------



## gismowolf (13. März 2004)

Ich wünsch Dir ein ganz großes PetriHeil , fang doch wieder mal Einiges,daß auch wir wieder tolle Bilder sehen können und den richtigen Zug zum Wasser kriegen!!:m


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

servus!!
hab endlich wieder 2 tage altenwörth hinter mir...jetzt bin i wieder a mensch)
ganz laaangsam dürfte es wieder losgehen.ich habe eine schöne barbe,eine aalrutte und einige kleinfische gefangen.
hat spass gemacht..über die rutte freu ich mich sehr da ich nicht mehr gedacht hätte so spät welche zu fangen.
hatte auch 2 hammerbisse die jedesmal mit abriss des vorfaches endeten...was das wohl war???naja es wird zeit von winterfein auf donaustandard zu stellen;-)
morgen gehen wir den ganzen tag fliegenfischen....juhuuuuuu)))))dann gibts lecker räucherfisch#h


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

in die donau runter


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

mein platzerl...anfangs viel wind(anlandig)aber gemütlich


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

>


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

fischi 1


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

und fischi 2


----------



## Baitrunner (15. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs

Hab gestern meinen ersten Karpfenansitz erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht.
War zwar noch etwas windig und zeitweise kalt aber 2 wunderschöne Karpfen waren der Lohn für die lange kalte Winterzeit.

Hab auch Fotos vom Wasser gemacht, die stell ich dann von daheim rein.

@Rob
Seit Donnerstag kam ich leider nur auf deine Box.
Hab versucht dich zu erreichen weil ich mir Teich ansehen war.
Na wurst ich meld mich dann von daheim


pfiat eich :m


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

servas baitrunner!!na dann petri heil zu deinen ersten karpfen...super!!!
hab gerade kein tele...bin am ummelden:c
meld mi bei dir am mittwoch...morgen geh ich den ganzen tag fliegenfischen......yesssssssssss


----------



## gismowolf (15. März 2004)

Hallo rob!
Schönes Wasser,schöne Fische,gratuliere ..........gefällt mir!Geräucherte Rutte und geräucherte Barbe und dazu einige geräucherte Forellen - Laß es Dir gut schmecken!
Wünsch ein kräftiges PH mit der Fliegenrute!Probiert doch einiges aus.Bleivorfach hast Du mit?? Dann teste doch einige Streamer mit Vorfachstärke nicht unter 0,30,bevor Du mit Goldkopfnymphen fischt!Viel Spaß beim Drillen!#6 Und denk daran,ausrasten kannst Du dann zu Hause!#h  Auch an Willy Gruß und PH!!:m

Hallo Baitrunner!
Du mußt Dich jetzt umtaufen,Schneidermeister bin heuer ich!!
Gratuliere Dir zu den Fischen und auch zu Deinem Handy!!Kannst uns ja jetzt gleich immer eine Beiß-u.Fangmeldung machen!!
Worauf haben denn die Karpfen gebissen??Nächstes Wochenende hoffe ich,daß kein Schneewasser mehr rinnt und dann will ich zuschlagen!!!:q


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

i gitt wolfgang! die barben dürfen bei mir natürlich immer schwimmen:m))


----------



## KampfKater (15. März 2004)

hallo baitrunner und rob

gratulier euch beiden. um die aalrutte beneid ich dich rob....hab noch nie eine gefangen   

apropopo:q  handy.....ich muß mir diese woche auch ein neues zulegen. werd mir eventuell eines mit cam nehmen. 
hat jemand von euch einen tip für mich? 
gibts bei a1 irgendein gutes a1-next angebot (muß irgendwie 7000 points anbringen)?



gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (15. März 2004)

@rob!
Auf so einen Aufschrei hab ich gewartet!!Aus einem Wasser der Güteklasse 2 ist eine geräucherte Barbe vielen anderen Fischen vorzuziehen!!Das muß man einmal ausprobiert haben,sonst kann man das nicht glauben!:q


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2004)

Hallo Rob und Baitrunner,

Gratulation zu den Fängen.

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mein Glück versuchen. Habe gestern kurz zum Teich geschaut und bin mal eine Runde gegangen.

1 Raubfisch ist vom Ufer geflüchtet, ein paar Weißfische waren schon aktiv und einen Hecht konnte ich ca. 5 Minuten lang beobachten.

Bin schon gespannt, ob was geht.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (17. März 2004)

So,

bin gestern wie angekündigt um ca 13:30 am Teich angekommen. 
Sachen ausgepackt, eine Angel mit Schwimmer, eine auf Grund mit Mais und Kompostwurmkombi. Einige Karpfen konnte ich in der angrenzend Bucht beobachten. Nach 4 Stunden dachte ich mir, meine Sachen etwas zusammenzuräumen und genau da kam der 1. Biss. Natürlich veräumt. Der 2. Biss sollte aber nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und genau als ich zur Angel griff, sprang diese aus den Gaberln. Nach kurzen Drill lag ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 52 cm und 3 Kilo vor mir. Während des Drill hat sich auch die 2. Angel kurz gemeldet (aber nicht durch den Drill). Karpfen versorgt, ausgeworfen, 2 Minuten später der Biss, jedoch riss das Vorfach. Stärkeres Vorfach drauf, größeren Haken (6er) und nach 5 Minuten ging es wieder los. Diesmal ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 62 cm und ca 5,5 kg. Danach noch einige Bisse, die ich aber versiebt hab.

Morgen Nachmittag gehts weiter :q 

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (17. März 2004)

petri pogu!!!
hört sich ja gut an...habe gerade erfahren das in den nächsten tagen firmenseitig weniger zu tun ist.....werde also morgen doch einen tag am teich verbringen und die anderen am fluss.bis montag kann ich mir die zeit selbst einteilen......hoff das wetter is morgen so wie heute.
p.s.ich wäre mittlerweile dafür im herbst an den po zu fahren und die guten boote zu mieten!!
servus#h


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

Hi Rob,

war ein ganz netter Einstand beim ersten Ansitz an diesem neuen Gewässer.

Der Po-Trip artet immer mehr zu einer Ho-Ruck-Aktion aus. Planen wir das in Ruhe für den Herbst.

lg Pogu


----------



## rob (18. März 2004)

ja fahren wir im herbst!!!lass uns halt jetzt schon reservieren...muss auch noch checken wann wir im sebtenber dreh von der firma aus haben.#h


----------



## rob (21. März 2004)

no burschen wie is euch gestern beim fischen gegangen?
baitrunner habt ihr mit der match a paar karpfen verhaftet?
ich geh heute am nachmittag mit dem willy fliegenfischen....an die warme fischa und an die leitha und an die daaaagniz....freu...hoff ich kann heute mal eine massige bachforelle verhaften.habe gestern abends meine erste räucheraktion hinter mich gebracht.war wirklich ein hit die fischis..sogar eine rutte hab ich am rost gehabt:m
wir mussten 2 mal das gut räuchern da nach dem erstenmal sehr viel wasser im fisch war.beim 2 durchgang haben wir dann den deckelschlitz geöffnet und
danach waren die fische so wie man sich das eben vorstellt:m
werde auch dieses räuchersalz nie mehr verwenden da es nur den feinen eigengeschmack des fisches stört...des wor so wie brathendelgewürzsalz...
in zukunft werd ich es wie wolfgang mit reinem salz machen.
haltet mir die daumen für heute nachmittag:m


----------



## rob (21. März 2004)

die lauge in der wir die fische ca 2 stunden hatten


----------



## rob (21. März 2004)

ready to go:q


----------



## rob (21. März 2004)

schon fast alles weg...soooo lecker:l :k


----------



## gismowolf (21. März 2004)

@Hallo Robert!
ein bißchen blass sehen sie aus,aber das Wichtigste ist,daß sie
Euch geschmeckt haben!!
Wünsch Dir für heute Nachmittag ein paar kräftige Forellen und nicht vergessen - Handgelenk steif halten-(wenn`s gelingt!)#6
Ich war heute früh in der Antiesen und habe 4 Aitel gefangen.
Einige Karpfen sind gesprungen,denen hat wahrscheinlich der
Druckunterschied der kommenden Schlechtwetterfront nicht 
getaugt!?Ich glaub,da werde ich bald einmal zuschlagen#:


----------



## gismowolf (22. März 2004)

Hallo rob!?
Wie war die Fliegenfischerei gestern nachmittag??;+

Und war sonst niemand am Wasser oder habt Ihr so großen
Streß,daß Ihr nichts postet!?


----------



## fischerwahn (22. März 2004)

hmm. fischen waren wir schon (oper8or und ich zumindest) aber "gegen den sturm kämpfen" wäre die bessere bezeichnung 

noch dazu ein klassischer schneidertag


----------



## rob (22. März 2004)

pfaa wolfgang!!!
ich will gar nix sagen.ich hatte einen schlechten tag.war von anfang an verkrampft und mir is nix gelungen.hab nur 2 untermassige bachforellen gefangen und sonst nichts.die anderen an die 20 fische!war ordentlich deprimiert am abend.
naja das nächstemal wird es wieder besser...gehört wohl auch zum fliefi und ich hab wieder einiges gelernt....so viel falsch gemacht diesesmal#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (23. März 2004)

Genau Robert,so ist`s recht!Mach Dir nichts draus,beim nächsten 
mal läuft`s wieder besser!Jeder hat einmal einen besseren oder schlechteren Tag,außer ich,denn wenn ich an vergangenen Silvester denke,seit da an hatte ich nur mehr schlechte Tage!
Aber seit dem letzten WE geht`s nur mehr bergauf!
Das derzeite Tief schlägt auch zu,bin heute früh durch einen
Schneesturm gefahren!Hoffentlich bleibt nichts mehr lliegen!!
Kommendes WE probier ich`s wieder mal auf Karpfen und am
1.WE im April geht`s dann auf Forellen!
Wünsch Dir einen schönen Tag:m


----------



## fischerwahn (23. März 2004)

was SCHNEESTURM ***HEUL das würde jetzt der anfang einer depression sein


aber bis wien traut der schnee sich nimma


----------



## gismowolf (23. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Bleibt ganz ruhig,bis jetzt hat`s in der Gegend,wo ich arbeite(ca.400m),nicht mehr geschneit,aber wie es am Hausruck aussieht,kann ich Euch erst heute abend posten!Da liegen wir ja ca.700m über dem Meer! Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen,daß
nach der enormen Erwärmung der letzten Woche noch Schnee liegen bleiben kann!!#t


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

na wenigstens schwemmt es den ganzen dreck vom winter von der strasse.....will ans wasser#h


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Heute um 05 Uhr 45 sah es in Schörfling am Attersee
wie auf dem Foto ersichtlich,aus.Zum Glück bleibt der Schnee nicht auf der Straße liegen,es ist eher mehr 
Schneegatsch bei Temperaturen um 0° bis -1°!:e


----------



## Baitrunner (24. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Hey Jungs

@Gismowolf
ich seh da kein Bild.....
laut teletext sollte es zum Weekend etwas besser werden.

@all
Das Wetter macht mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes krank.
Kuriose Geschichte, am Sonntag bei Gartenarbeit holte ich mir einen Sonnenbrand auf meinen Bauch (ok i machte 2std Pause auf meiner Liege),
gestern ging ich zu Arzt wegen Halsschmerzen und Schluckbeschwerden, worauf mich der krank schrieb mit Grippe. So kanns gehen......

Bleibt nur eine positive Nachricht, meine Kinder waren gestern mit Eimer bewaffnet unterwegs und sammelten für mich Regenwürmer. Mit ca 2-300 Stk kamen sie wieder heim. Nun ich denke Wurm wird jetzt wohl mal einer meiner Hauptköder für die nächste Zeit sein


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

3.Versuch das Bild hier rein zu bringen!


----------



## Baitrunner (24. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

@Gismowolf

na bei diesem Bild wäre es nicht so schlimm gewesen wenn du das reinstellen nicht geschafft hättest   
da bekomm ich Frostbeulen an meinem besten Stück nur vom hingucken  :c


----------



## rob (24. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

danke wolfgang..jetzt bin ich wieder auf meinem sessel festgefroren)
ich hab so viele reviere das ich gar ned weiss wo ich am besten am wochenende fischen soll.....is immer so ein hin und her...freu mich wenn ich endlich wieder über nacht an der donau hängen kann...bin scho ganz ungut:m
übrigens...habts eh alle meine neue telenummer bekommen?
du baitrunner is leiwand,da weiss ich bei wem ich würmer schnorren kann


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

@Baitrunner!
Bring Deine Grippe schnell wieder weiter!!
Frag Deine Kinder,ob`s nicht für mich auch noch Würmer suchen wollen?!;+
@rob!
Du bist ein starker junger Mann,den nicht so leicht was umbringt,siehe Dein unfreiwillig verlängerter Fischerausflug zum
Fuchsbodenteich!!Also,wenn Du Zeit hast,pirsche doch am Wasser herum und tu,was Du nicht lassen kannst!!Dazu wünsch
ich Dir ein ganz kräftiges PH!#6
Der Schnee bei uns ist ja nass und nicht gefroren,also was soll es?Es bleibt ja halbwegs warm .... +2° jetzt!!


----------



## gismowolf (25. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Kurzer Wetterbericht aus dem Hausruckwald:
Schneelage gleich gestern,oben schneit es drauf und unten rinnt es weg.Bäche haben schon höheren Wasserstand!Wenn es noch einen Tag so weitermacht,ist Fischen am Wochenende abgeblasen!Da werde ich wohl besser mein Stundenkonto 
abbauen!!:q


----------



## KampfKater (25. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

hallo leute

das weiß bei uns an der donau würd mich ja nicht stören, aber pünktlich zum wochenende kommt jetzt wieder der sch....wind auf.
nehm ich jetzt für morgen urlaub oder nicht????????????

übrigens @wolfgang
ich war zufällig in wels und bin gleich das stückerl zum forellenwasser weitergefahren. schaut ganz gut aus, ist zwar viel strömung, aber mal sehn(hab absolut keine erfahrung wie man in so starker strömung fischt....ausser spinnfischen). ich freu mich aber trotzdem schon drauf.

gruß
robert


----------



## Oper8or (25. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

ja der sch.. wind. wir waren letzte woche auch an der Donau/Freudenau
Und es war schrecklich. Ich hab eien Angelrstuhl aus Gußeisen sagt der
fischerwahn immer weil er so schwer ist- und sogar das Teil hats mir fast in die Donau geweht.

Oper8or


----------



## gismowolf (25. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Servus Robert!
Warst Du flußabwärts beim Altarm?Wie weit schauen jetzt noch die Steinblöcke vom 
Damm heraus?Nachdem es ja im Salzkammergut schon 3 Tage naß schneit,ist der 
Wasserspiegel sicher um einiges höher!Ich schau mal zum hydrographischen Dienst
und gib Dir den link hier rein!!http://www.ooe.gv.at/Headerinformationen/Suche/index.htm
Was sehe ich?!Durch den Schnee ist der Wasserstand in der Traun seit 22.03.04 um 
70 cm gefallen und ist jetzt ca.20cm über Normalwasserstand!!
Robert keine Angst(!!)von wegen zu schneller Strömung.Wenn es den Fischen zu schnell wird,dann drängen sie sich im Kehrwasser des Altarmes oder im Altarm!Und wenn sie im Fluß stehen,dann können wir dort auch fischen!!
Tut mir leid - Ich kopier hier den genauen link rein und wenn man dann anklickt,kommt man nur mehr auf die Hauptseite vom Land - ist ja doch eine Sauerei!!:e
Wenn ich Zeit hab,such ich den Pfad !


----------



## KampfKater (26. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

hallo wolfgang

danke, ich hab den link schon gehabt, www.ooe.gv.at/hydro/. 
das wasser war am sonntag ca. 50-70 cm unter dem dammniveau. war aber total sauber, darum dachte ich , es wäre normalwasserstand. ich mach mir aber deswegen kein problem, denn wie du sagst, das kehrwasser und der altarm hat mich absolut fängig angeschaut. na mal sehn :q 
wie schauts aus....gehst am we fischen? bei mir wirds nichts werden, hab gestern 10 kg forellen gekauft die ich am samstag räuchern werde.
ich wünsch dir und allen anderen ein schönes und fängiges wochenende.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (26. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Hallo Robert!
Bin heute und morgen im Job angestidlt!Aber vielleicht Sonntag vormittag,wenn`s
+Grade hat!Gestern war den ganzen Tag die Hausruck-Bundesstraße über den Tanzboden nach Ried gesperrt,weil der nasse Schnee eine Menge Bäume gebrochen hat und die lagen kreuz und quer über die Straße!War das Wasser in der Traun hellgrün?Wenn ja,dann war`s Schneewasser.
Wünsch Dir zum Räuchern,daß alles bestens gelingt - zeig uns doch ein Foto davon!!
Schönes WE Wolfgang


----------



## rob (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

melde wien tiefster winter....ja was soll ich da noch viel sagen......wer hat von euch das falsche opfer verwendet?:r
mit dem hätt ich echt nicht mehr gerechnet.die fische sind wieder unter schock und fangen nie richtig zum fressen an:c
ich kann das weiss nicht mehr sehen........wieder ein samstag mit wenig wasser#h#h


----------



## Baitrunner (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Einfach unglaublich

Ich steh auf schenk mir Kaffee ein und blick verschlafen durchs Fenster in den Garten und da is alles angezuckert.
Ich geh mir das Gesicht waschen, guck nochmal aus Fenster, immer noch angezuckert aber dafür sah ich jetzt den feinen Schnee rieseln.
Mir blieb nur mehr die taktische Lösung die Jalousie runterzulassen und bild mir jetzt ein es scheint die Sonne draussen.


Das is nicht zum aushalten, und morgen haben wir erste Anfischen.
Also Winterzeugs wieder aus kasten räumen und die kurzen Hosen wieder verstauen  :c 

Was für ein beschissener Frühling .....


----------



## luigi (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

naja da heißt´s eben flexibel bleiben:
warm angezogen, an der loisach durch den knöcheltiefen schnee gestapft, über eisige blockwürfe getrunt, mit dem forellenstreamer einen huchen gefangen: ist eben wieder (oder immer noch?) winter...
luigi


----------



## rob (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

griass die lugi#h
hast echt no an huchen gefangen?!
respekt und petri heil!!wie lang darfst du bei dir auf hucho fischen?werde morgen wieder einen ganzen tag die fliege schwingen.hoff es klappt alles und ich kann am abend mit meiner familie räuchern:l
einen wunderschönen samsag abend euch allen#h


----------



## luigi (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

hi rob,
das war nicht vorsätzlich!! ich wollte eigentlich bachforellen fangen (mit 6er rute und kleinem streamer), die sind in der loisach seit 1.3. offen. aber der huchen (seit 15.2. in schonzeit) wollte offenbar dezent andeuten, dass er bei diesem wetter noch dran ist, und nicht die farios!? er ist vermutlich noch in der pubertät und daher beim aktuellen huchen-rudel****** noch nicht zugelassen. :k
er hatte allerdings etwas interessantes mitzuteilen: am vorderen köperbereich war ein bissabdruck zu erkennen, da dürfte sein ururgroßonkel mal hungrig gewesen sein! jetzt weiß ich jedenfalls, wo ich nach der schonzeit hingehe 
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## gismowolf (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Servus alle miteinand!
Bei uns hat`s heute früh als ich zum Job fuhr schon wieder -6° gehabt!Dann gab`s 
noch dichten Nebel,weil die Sonne draufschien,bis nach 1 1/2 Std sich für 2 Std die
Sonne durchsetzte und dann kam die nächste Schneefront und jetzt -4°C!Aber ab Dienstag sollen die Temperaturen wieder steigen!Ich steige auch und zwar am nächsten
WE in meine Wathose,denn da gehts für mich zum 1.Mal heuer auf Forellen!!#6
Mir ganz egal,wie`s Wetter da ist und wenn`s Schusterbuben schneit!!


----------



## luigi (27. März 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

also ich geb dem petrus morgen nach,
und hab deshalb soeben eine skitour ausgemacht. ist bestimmt wieder super pulverschnee, die berge schauen so weiß aus wie den ganzen winter nicht.
bin neugierig rob, ob sich bei euch insektenmäßig schon was rührt. heute warn nur ein paar mickrige midges unterwegs, und die wurden von den fischen beinhart ignoriert.
ciao, luigi


----------



## rob (2. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

hey freunde!!
also ich möcht mich mal für meine abwesenheit entschuldigen.ich leb eh noch))
muss leider derzeit bis zu 14 stunden arbeiten.die ganze woche waren bei uns die diplomprüfungen,die die studenten schwitzend bei mir und kollegen abgelegt haben:m und abends bin ich in der firma bis mitternacht gesessen.
mocht oba nix,jetzt kommt das wochenende und nächste woche wird es auch wieder ruhiger.
bin am samstag mit ober8or und fischerwahn in altenwörth....juhhhuuuuuuu da geht bestimmt was.
roooooob)))))


----------



## gismowolf (2. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Na,dann wünsche ich Euch dazu viele Bisse und auch schöne 
Fischis!!Fischt doch nicht immer nur statisch,sondern bewegt   
Euch doch einmal auch beim Fischen und rob,Du könntest doch 
auch versuchen,mit der Fliegenrute dunkle Nymphen wie z.B.Arthofer oder Ritz D mit einem ca.2,5 -3 m langem Vorfach durchs Wasser zu zupfen!! #h


----------



## Lenzibald (2. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Servus.
Der heutige Tag is zum Kotzen. Wunderschönes Wetter nur viel Wind also denk ich mir schnappst des Fichtenmoped gehst zum Teich die überhängenden und morschen Äste abschneiden. So weit so gut zuerst spinnt de Motorsäge habs aber hinbekommen das läuft, nach dem zweiten Ast rutsch i aus und flieg mit der Schnauze voll in den Dreck ich rapple mich auf mach zwei schritte und lieg wieder auf der Schnauze. Ausgschaut hob i wie de größte Drecksau. Pfui Teufel schmeckt der Dreck grauslich. aber ich eisern hab weitergesägt, jeder der vorbeigekommen ist und mich gesehen hat hat nur ungläubig den Kopf geschüttelt. Aber wichtig ist das ich fast alles fertig abgesägt hab muß jetzt nur mehr das Holz wegräumen muß.


----------



## löti (3. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

servus lenzibald!

do host jo don ausgschaut wia a fichtnmopedkompfsau :q  :q 

du legst dich ja schwer ins zeug für unser treffen  #r 

grüsse


----------



## gismowolf (3. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

Hallo Lenzibald und löti!
Lenzibald,tu Dir bitte nicht weh!Du wirst doch nicht in den Schlammberg gerutscht
sein,den Du ausgebaggert(ausgepumpt) hast?Ist das schon zu Deiner Zufriedenheit gelaufen?Du weßt ja,solltest Du Hilfe brauchen und ich hab Zeit,helf ich Dir!!
löti! Ich war heute nicht an der Traun!Mußte im Garten bei 15 Fichten den Wipfel um 
2m kürzen und entlang 25m Gehsteig Hecke schneiden (facettieren).Gottseidank 
hat das Wetter halbwegs ausgehalten!!Wird wohl erst nächstes WE zum Fischen an die Traun in Gunskirchen gehen!Grüß Euch und schönen Sonntag noch - Wolfgang


----------



## rob (5. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

hallo burschen!!
hab mir heute die freiheit genommen und bin am teich gewesen.ein reiner karpfenansitz.
hab einen schönen mit 4 kg gefangen,einen in den binsen verloren und 2 fehlbisse gehabt.es hat in strömen geregnet...macht aber nichts da ich mein zelt aufgebaut hatte.gefischt hab ich mit frolic und boilies....war ja schon ganz aufregend...bald geht es so richtig los....juhuuuuuuuuuuu#h#h


----------



## fischerwahn (6. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

rob, 

eindeutig, heuer wird dein karpfenjahr - so ein 25pfund gerät kann schon motivieren

..20x fischen und nur ein karpfen, ich geb trotzdem nicht auf


petri/Julian


----------



## rob (9. April 2004)

*AW: bassena plauscherl*

hey leute!!!
ich möcht euch allen ein schönes osterwochenende wünschen!!1
bei mir steht es im zeichen des fischens und der familie.
werd heute am teich einen karpfenansitz starten,morgen fliegenfischen gehen und von so bis mo bin ich bei der fam in altenwörth.da werd i mein boot vielleicht schon aufbauen und auf alle fälle viel fischen.....yessssssssss#h#h#h


----------

